# Post a Picture of a Handsome/Beautiful Man/Woman



## WamphyriThrall

He fits under beautiful and handsome:










Christopher Fawcett :3


----------



## Catwalk

Regular folk(s) for myself - much better than celebs' (via) preferential appearance(s).

How's this .. (?)










Edit; 

Fixed - now I add more.

[HR][/HR]










[HR][/HR]










[HR][/HR]










[HR][/HR]











[HR][/HR]


----------



## SiFan




----------



## Stockholmaren

In the kitchen - Imgur

http://i.imgur.com/CRURpYV.jpg

https://s-media-cache-ak0.pinimg.com/236x/05/1b/c4/051bc42d4ca02fcfe0c50329c61aff43.jpg

https://metrouk2.files.wordpress.com/2016/06/avcae4m.jpg?w=620&h=625&crop=1


----------



## Shinsei

Nothing beats it


----------



## Ekaekto

Rami Malek:

* *















JGL:

* *















Random man with cat:

* *















Doddleoddle:

* *















Sav Brown:

* *


----------



## Mange

Connelly









Demi


----------



## IDontThinkSo




----------



## Mange

Jodie arias yes bitch kill me anytime


----------



## Ekaekto

Do I look at the man or the kitty?


----------



## Dasein

@Veggie One of many beautiful women on this forum.


----------



## wickedly




----------



## ShinyHappyPeople

INTonyP said:


> @Veggie One of many beautiful women on this forum.


WINNER!

This thread can now end as no more beautiful woman will be found.


----------



## Shinsei

Only Shakira


----------



## Veggie

INTonyP said:


> @Veggie One of many beautiful women on this forum.


Lol. Omg.

Well. Thanks I guess. Haha.


----------



## Derange At 170

Xosar and her infinite sexitude





































And her infinite talent:


----------



## Cool_Dude_42

This girl is perfection... Only that...


----------



## Kitty666




----------



## Gossip Goat

Milo Ventimiglia










Corbin Bleu










Jackson Rathbone










Cillian Murphy in some weird way










Aaron Johnson












Mostly the first two though. Especially Corbin~


----------



## 7rr7s




----------



## probablyINFP

The girl in this video is just adoring. Anet is her name and an INTJ. I wish to find a gf like that





I like how she looks, how she smiles, and how she thinks.


----------



## Kynx




----------



## Derange At 170

probablyINFP said:


> The girl in this video is just adoring. Anet is her name and an INTJ. I wish to find a gf like that
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I like how she looks, how she smiles, and how she thinks.


God, insufferable cunts. Both of them. I followed it up with the girl's solo video. Strong special snowflake syndrome in her.


----------



## probablyINFP

Derange At 170 said:


> God, insufferable cunts. Both of them. I followed it up with the girl's solo video. Strong special snowflake syndrome in her.


Really? I thought she was nice.


----------



## Derange At 170

probablyINFP said:


> Really? I thought she was nice.


She's charming in her demeanor and has a wonderful smile, and I do give her credit for not brushing off people who are interested in others as "lacking depth". But she does seem to otherwise seem to feel the need to live up to the general stereotype of intellectuals. I think my gripe with her is that in spite of the apparrent understanding for others, she does still externalize why she doesn't like socializing with people. It's especially clear in the follow up video, it was hard to watch.

Not that the guy wasn't douchey either.


----------



## probablyINFP

Derange At 170 said:


> She's charming in her demeanor and has a wonderful smile, and I do give her credit for not brushing off people who are interested in others as "lacking depth". But she does seem to otherwise seem to feel the need to live up to the general stereotype of intellectuals. I think my gripe with her is that in spite of the apparrent understanding for others, she does still externalize why she doesn't like socializing with people. It's especially clear in the follow up video, it was hard to watch.
> 
> Not that the guy wasn't douchey either.


Hmm.... I see what you mean. But I would still not jump too much into conclusion after watching a video of one person. ....I know because I used to jump too quickly into conclusion as well....


----------



## Derange At 170

probablyINFP said:


> Hmm.... I see what you mean. But I would still not jump too much into conclusion after watching a video of one person. ....I know because I used to jump too quickly into conclusion as well....


No that's fair. I'm not necessarily expressing conclusions as much as impressions. I don't think she's a bad person, and she might be lovely one-on-one. But she lacks some perspective, which in her expression, is absolutely grating.


----------



## probablyINFP

Derange At 170 said:


> No that's fair. I'm not necessarily expressing conclusions as much as impression. I don't think she's a bad person, and she might be lovely one-on-one. But she lacks some perspective, which in her expression, is absolutely grating.


I think she is cute too:


----------



## Derange At 170

probablyINFP said:


> The girl in this video is just adoring. Anet is her name and an INTJ. I wish to find a gf like that
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I like how she looks, how she smiles, and how she thinks.


Watching another video with her. She appears to have a limited capacity to, or willingness to, empathize with others. Which isn't really type related (despite the INTJ stereotype. I've seen INFJs do it on this board too). So a lot of my gripes may stem from her fundamental lack of understanding others.


----------



## probablyINFP

Derange At 170 said:


> Watching another video with her. She appears to have a limited capacity to, or willingness to, empathize with others. Which isn't really type related (despite the INTJ stereotype. I've seen INFJs do it on this board too). So a lot of my gripes may stem from her fundamental lack of understanding others.


Which "other" video are you referring to?


----------



## Derange At 170

probablyINFP said:


> Which "other" video are you referring to?


----------



## probablyINFP

Derange At 170 said:


>


You are slightly obsessed with her, aren't you? hehe... that's like at least the 3rd video you watched about her. hehe...


----------



## Derange At 170

probablyINFP said:


> You are slightly obsessed with her, aren't you? hehe... that's like at least the 3rd video you watched about her. hehe...


Well, despite my gripes, she _is_ attractive, not just physically (though my gripe with her does annoy me). But no. I'm a meat eater and I'm subscribed to a vegan's youtube channel. I'm non-wing voluntaryist and I watch videos by alt-rightists and communists. Dunno. Perspectives different from mine interest me.


----------



## probablyINFP

Derange At 170 said:


> Well, despite my gripes, she _is_ attractive, not just physically (though my gripe with her does annoy me). But no. I'm a meat eater and I'm subscribed to a vegan's youtube channel. I'm non-wing voluntaryist and I watch videos by alt-rightists and communists. Dunno. Perspectives different from mine interest me.


What you resist persits, man.  Opposites attract. 

Yeah, I'm smitten by her TBH. Can't really tell what I like about her. I'm not only talking about her face. There is something in the way she behaves that I like about her. Can't really put my fingers on it though.


----------



## Dasein




----------



## ninjahitsawall

To be fair, if I didn't like her personality as well, I'd probably be less inclined to classify her as "beautiful". Really attractive women who act like bimbos aren't exactly attractive in a general sense.


----------



## Necrofantasia

Found this lying around, figured it belongs here.
Not me, btw.


----------



## Dasein

There are "normal" women on this forum who are much more beautiful than actresses and models with glamorized, finely crafted makeup and photo sessions. I'd point them out, but I think they might think of me as stalkerish and I wouldn't want them to think of me that way ... unless they liked that kind of thing.


----------



## probablyINFP

INTonyP said:


> There are "normal" women on this forum who are much more beautiful than actresses and models with glamorized, finely crafted makeup and photo sessions. I'd point them out, but I think they might think of me as stalkerish and I wouldn't want them to think of me that way ... unless they liked that kind of thing.


Yeah. For example Scarlet Johanson, I wouldn't say she is ugly, but definitely not (physically) "beautiful" IMO.


----------



## Dasein

probablyINFP said:


> Yeah. For example Scarlet Johanson, I wouldn't say she is ugly, but definitely not (physically) "beautiful" IMO.


I'm sure there are individual photos of her that have been enhanced to make her knock out beautiful, but if I google images of her, I don't see anything that particularly stands out.


----------



## Acrylic

.


----------



## Roman Empire

Fit, natural & feminine.


















Fit, natural & masculine.


----------



## Roman Empire

When it comes to more alternative stuff I really like strong guys looking like vikings, and red haired women with freckles and with brown eyes.


----------



## SilverFalcon

apa said:


>


Very good pick, I love the smile.

Another beautiful freckled face for you.


----------



## Asmodaeus

*Esti Ginzburg.​*


----------



## Lemxn




----------



## Asmodaeus

*Danay Garcia.​*


----------



## Shinsei

I've always found her quite stunning


----------



## bridmaga

I have a thing for dudes with long hair and a thing with big lips/mouths


----------



## Donovan

Meteoric Shadows said:


> models are way more attractive then most celebrities, but just not typical runway models.
> 
> I don't see the appeal.
> 
> Sometimes I think they're all just pretty Jews pushing their enforced Jewish beauty standards on the unsuspecting populace. Sorry, Jews aren't the only attractive race of humanoids.


hahahahahahaha.... what do you mean man? can you show some pictures of "the pretty jews" you're talking about? 
(it's usually the opposite you hear from mainstream media)


----------



## ShadowsRunner

Donovan said:


> hahahahahahaha.... what do you mean man? can you show some pictures of "the pretty jews" you're talking about?
> (it's usually the opposite you hear from mainstream media)


Almost everyone in Hollywood is Jewish or half Jewish; give me a break.


----------



## WamphyriThrall

bridmaga said:


> I have a thing for dudes with long hair and a thing with big lips/mouths
> 
> View attachment 585194
> 
> 
> View attachment 585210
> 
> 
> View attachment 585242
> 
> 
> View attachment 585290


Please tell me who #4 is ;_;


----------



## ShadowsRunner




----------



## ShadowsRunner

Hollywood is like watching the world through Jew-centric goggles. Don't fall for it!

you have been warned.


----------



## Donovan

Meteoric Shadows said:


> Almost everyone in Hollywood is Jewish or half Jewish; give me a break.


lol, sorry dude. i didn't realize that half of everyone there was ethnically jewish. must be that jewish conspiracy to rule the world. 
all the ethnic jews (i'm guessing this is what you mean, as you're talking about looks, which are genetic) just got together one day and took shit over. what a powerful minority they are.




Meteoric Shadows said:


> what makes them ethnically jewish? their brown eyes and dark'ish complexion?


----------



## ShadowsRunner

She has described her family background as "1/4 Polish, 1/4 Austrian, 1/4 German, and 1/4 Czech". *Gadot* has stated that she was brought up in a "very *Jewish*, Israeli family environment", and has a "strong sense of her *Jewish* and Israeli identity".


----------



## ShadowsRunner

i don't know if they are converted or ethnically jewish but most sources confirmation they are. I have not looked too deeply into the jewish conspiracy tho


----------



## bridmaga

WamphyriThrall said:


> Please tell me who #4 is ;_;



It's Chris Motionless from Motionless in White roud:


----------



## WamphyriThrall

bridmaga said:


> It's Chris Motionless from Motionless in White roud:


Reminds me of several crushes I've had >_> 

*obsessive research


----------



## Donovan

well, we need to stop all these mostly european mixed "jewish" people--who's genetics may express a phenotype that we are hard pressed to trace back to the 'evil jew'-gene--so that everyone else feels more attractive on an "objective basis". 

one more thing that evil jews have gotten up to of late. making america feel ugly by comparison... lol.


----------



## bridmaga

WamphyriThrall said:


> Reminds me of several crushes I've had >_>
> 
> *obsessive research


I had the same reaction! He's like a hotter Marilyn Manson IMO


----------



## Asmodaeus

Emmanuelle Chriqui.


----------



## Hei

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## Hei




----------



## JayShambles

Now I know what everyone masturbates to


----------



## Hei

JayShambles said:


> Now I know what everyone masturbates to


You're god damn right! =u=

Freaky Muppet sex


----------



## JayShambles

The London Watch said:


> You're god damn right! =u=
> 
> Freaky Muppet sex


This leaves me wondering then.. Kermit the ? How does that work? Heheh


----------



## Hei

JayShambles said:


> This leaves me wondering then.. Kermit the ? How does that work? Heheh


Don't think about it too hard XDc


----------



## JayShambles

The London Watch said:


> Don't think about it too hard XDc
> 
> View attachment 586698
> 
> 
> View attachment 586706




Hahahahaha


----------



## with water




----------



## Purple Skies

Marlon Brando 










Simon Nessman










ASAP Rocky










Blake Griffin 










Aaron Johnson


----------



## with water

Meteoric Shadows said:


> * *


Who is that under Gwenny?


----------



## JayShambles

with water said:


> Who is that under Gwenny?


How did the current Harrison Ford make it on that list?


----------



## Hei

with water said:


> Who is that under Gwenny?


Emmy Rossum


----------



## Asmodaeus

Nicki Minaj.


----------



## Roman Empire

Icy Heart said:


> Nicki Minaj.


Trolling is against the rules mate :>


----------



## ae1905




----------



## Flamme et Citron

Nom


----------



## Kynx

* *


----------



## Tortoise20




----------



## BlackDog

It's time for some Guys & Dogs.


* *





































































































* *




Okay that last one was a cat, but it's still Joseph Gordon-Levitt. So close enough.


----------



## Asmodaeus

*Yael Grobglas.​*




























* *







apa said:


> Trolling is against the rules mate :>


I DO genuinely think Nicki is cute. C=


----------



## Dora

BlackDog said:


> It's time for some Guys & Dogs.
> 
> 
> * *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> * *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Okay that last one was a cat, but it's still Joseph Gordon-Levitt. So close enough.


There's always time for guys and cute animals:blushed:


----------



## IDontThinkSo




----------



## Cotillion

IDontThinkSo said:


>


----------



## IDontThinkSo

Nailed it :laughing:


----------



## SilverFalcon

BlackDog said:


> It's time for some Guys & Dogs.
> 
> 
> * *


For equality sake: 


* *












































* *





Ok, one is missing - with black dog.


----------



## BlaxXxDiamond

Eyes are so beautiful I could hold a deep conversation and be able to look deep in his eyes.










I absolutely love Samoans, strong, gorgeous hair and we'll built. 










Well dressed, dark and mysterious.










Let's stimulate each others brains!!


----------



## VoxPopuli




----------



## Asmodaeus

Vanessa Hudgens.​


----------



## Flamme et Citron

It has come to my attention that the president of Wallonia is hot AF


----------



## B3LIAL




----------



## Aquiline

Here are some I've met on my travels and found myself attracted to.
(Yes, a few of them are part-time or former models.)


























* *





Nudity & perfection, 18+

* *


----------



## Asmodaeus

*Jessica Alba.​*


----------



## Roman Empire

Acataleptic said:


> Here are some I've met on my travels and found myself attracted to.
> (Yes, a few of them are part-time or former models.)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> * *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nudity & perfection, 18+
> 
> * *


Did you bang any of them, and why are the pictures so small?


----------



## ninjahitsawall

Acataleptic said:


> Here are some I've met on my travels and found myself attracted to.
> (Yes, a few of them are part-time or former models.)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> * *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nudity & perfection, 18+
> 
> * *


Dayum.. 
and poses like the fifth pic down get automatic sexy points. :Smilies:


----------



## Aquiline

apa said:


> Did you bang any of them, and why are the pictures so small?


#6 and #8. They're large enough on my screen.

They're all yoga practitioners, and I met all (and many others) in/around yoga/new age communities. Some of the hottest women anywhere, if you don't mind their magical thinking. Lots of xSFPs, some ENFPs.


----------



## B3LIAL

I don't often HNNNGGG over looks alone, but when I do it's usually over a MILF who has stayed healthy and in shape and doesn't need a lot of make up.

Something about a healthy mature woman.... augh. Fake tits maybe, but whatever.


----------



## Roman Empire

B3LIAL said:


> I don't often HNNNGGG over looks alone, but when I do it's usually over a MILF who has stayed healthy and in shape and doesn't need a lot of make up.
> 
> Something about a healthy mature woman.... augh. Fake tits maybe, but whatever.


Is that really the most attractive mature woman/milf you could find? lol.


----------



## B3LIAL

apa said:


> Is that really the most attractive mature woman/milf you could find? lol.


I don't search through pics for long anymore because I'm nofap brah.

I found this pic on BB forum and hnngged a bit because she looks like someone I know and I like this particular look.

I like it when a woman looks healthy/fit and doesn't need to put on a tonne of fucking make up.


----------



## Roman Empire

B3LIAL said:


> I don't search through pics for long anymore because I'm nofap brah.
> 
> I found this pic on BB forum and hnngged a bit because she looks like someone I know and I like this particular look.
> 
> I like it when a woman looks healthy/fit and doesn't need to put on a tonne of fucking make up.


What makes her look fit to you? How much do you wanna bet that she can't run 5 miles without stopping?


----------



## B3LIAL

apa said:


> What makes her look fit to you? How much do you wanna bet that she can't run 5 miles without stopping?


Dude don't over think this shit. I saw me a dank ass milf and that's all that matters.

To each their own. To me she looks mature and she also looks healthy, but then again this pic could have been and probably was edited and shot in a specific lighting.


----------



## Asmodaeus

*Gal Gadot.*​


----------



## IDontThinkSo




----------



## ae1905

B3LIAL said:


> I don't often HNNNGGG over looks alone, but when I do it's usually over a MILF who has stayed healthy and in shape and doesn't need a lot of make up.
> 
> Something about a healthy mature woman.... augh. Fake tits maybe, but whatever.



facial expresson is silly--she's trying too hard to accentuate her cheekbones--but her body's nice...btw, they're real


----------



## Asmodaeus

*Jeri Ryan.​*


----------



## B3LIAL

probablyINFP said:


> You are slightly obsessed with her, aren't you? hehe... that's like at least the 3rd video you watched about her. hehe...


Why are you typing "hehe" like a fucking little girl you panzy.


----------



## Aquiline

Another old favourite.


----------



## Mange

obsessed with kate mckinnon now. so cute. so funny. so dimples. such gay.


----------



## Angina Jolie

I love how different everyone's answers are. Shows you not to worry about not having certain hair color, eye color or other features - there will definitely be someone who's type you are. Awwwwwwwwwwww


* *





Arron Taylor-Johnson










James McAvoy










Michael Fassbender










Idris Elba










Charlie Hunnam













I find these men to be not necessarily beautiful, but extremely handsome. Beautiful in the apollonian way is unattractive to me.


----------



## Angina Jolie

* *





Marion Cotillard










Rachel Weisz










Vivien Leigh










Astrid Berges-Frisbey










Naomi Watts


----------



## nate23




----------



## Asmodaeus

*Ariana Grande.​*


----------



## ShadowsRunner

Donovan said:


> well, we need to stop all these mostly european mixed "jewish" people--who's genetics may express a phenotype that we are hard pressed to trace back to the 'evil jew'-gene--so that everyone else feels more attractive on an "objective basis".
> 
> one more thing that evil jews have gotten up to of late. making america feel ugly by comparison... lol.


But what is "Jew"?


----------



## ShadowsRunner

I love women who are really pale, and white as a ghost. I don't know why.








white as a ghost


----------



## Dasein

Maryana Naumova


----------



## Aquiline

Nudity, 18+


* *





Hegre-Art models:

"Valerie"










"Kasia"


----------



## shameless




----------



## SilverFalcon




----------



## IDontThinkSo




----------



## Lollapalooza

*Domhnall Gleeson*
I like his face, he is so expressive









*Audrey Tautou*









*Romain Duris*


----------



## Fadingspark

ShadowsRunner said:


> who are they?


First one: Antje Traue
Second: Karen Overton (probably)
Last: Mary Elizabeth Winstead


----------



## EndsOfTheEarth

Huna said:


> View attachment 619274


Yes I do like this one.


----------



## MetaphysicalOne

Colin Morgan (BBCs Merlin, The Fall, BBC One's The Living and the Dead, BBC America's Humans)








Bradley James (BBCs Merlin, Fast Girls)








Emilia Clarke (Game of Thrones, Me Before You)


----------



## 6007

MetaphysicalOne said:


> Colin Morgan (BBCs Merlin, The Fall, BBC One's The Living and the Dead, BBC America's Humans)
> View attachment 619474
> 
> 
> Bradley James (BBCs Merlin, Fast Girls)
> View attachment 619482
> 
> 
> Emilia Clarke (Game of Thrones, Me Before You)
> View attachment 619490


YES to all of these.


----------



## 6007




----------



## Asmodaeus

*Iazua Larios​*


----------



## tinyheart

She's so pwetty...:blushed: I wanna be pwetty like that too. TT


----------



## Swordsman of Mana

Indira Varma












Jim Caviezel












Idris Elba












Hiroyuki Sanada












Michelle Yeoh


----------



## Dasein

Lola Bunny. ... or is this @kaleidoscope


----------



## Angina Jolie

Her face I think is perfection. Astrid Berges-Frisbey


----------



## tinyheart

I used to have a crush on him when I was little.

And this girl was like "uh uh, he's mine" and I was like. "Yeah...Vader would never like me..."

Seriously, I was heartbroken over the fact that he'd never love me back.


----------



## Nyanpichu

ninjahitsawall said:


> I dunno, probably still curvy. I think her boob size is unusually large in that photo. Put the ones from the athletic girl on the curvy one? Like the 25%BF example here vs 30:


i think 40% is pushing it
I'd stay away from anything over 40%


----------



## Nyanpichu

*looks at photos of attracitve people*
*looks in mirror*


----------



## piano




----------



## tinyheart

Nyanpichu said:


> *looks at photos of attracitve people*
> *looks in mirror*


Same here.


----------



## Mmmm

LL Cool J







Chris Lowell 







Jason Momoa


----------



## Mange




----------



## Dasein

Michelle Viscusi :hearteyes:


----------



## Sylarz

Estonian perfection 

























https://www.instagram.com/alehhhhhandro/?hl=en


----------



## Catwalk

♥‿♥


* *


----------



## JayShambles

Catwalk said:


> ‿
> 
> 
> * *


Where'd you find them? In the cabbage patch?


----------



## Catwalk

JayShambles said:


> Where'd you find them? In the cabbage patch?


Within 3 A.M _ masturbatory content_ bookmarking(s).


----------



## JayShambles

Catwalk said:


> Within 3 A.M _ masturbatory content_ bookmarking(s).


I like you


----------



## Lollapalooza

Short Cake Cake said:


> It's interesting that regardless of ethnicity most of the women are brunettes.
> I wonder what's so appealing about brown hair?


I just think it's because the majority of people in the world are brunettes.


----------



## Queen of Cups

titanII said:


> Your hubby is a lucky man!


I like to think so. LOL


----------



## Short Cake Cake

Lollapalooza said:


> I just think it's because the majority of people in the world are brunettes.


Huh? Isn't it black hair?


----------



## Lollapalooza

Short Cake Cake said:


> Huh? Isn't it black hair?


I was including both brown and black-haired as brunettes. I think the word can officially mean both or either.


----------



## leictreon




----------



## titanII

leictreon said:


>


Oh dear God...first woman is perfection!


----------



## leictreon

titanII said:


> Oh dear God...first woman is perfection!


Yeah, I friggin _adore_ chubby girls.


----------



## titanII

leictreon said:


> Yeah, I friggin _adore_ chubby girls.


Just the term chubby gives me one! Good taste my friend. I have never dated any woman that wasn't considered chubby by most standards... Love em!


----------



## Short Cake Cake

Lollapalooza said:


> I was including both brown and black-haired as brunettes. I think the word can officially mean both or either.


That's weird, I did a little research and that seems to be true. Bit in everyday language I've never seen anyone with black hair say they are a brunette?
Like my older sister has natural jet black hair not that dark brown almost black looking hair and I don't think anyone would consider her a brunette. Most people use terms like ebony or raven haired haha. 

But I guess it's the same with brown eyes, they are the most common but there are various shades of brown. Huh.


----------



## 777akm




----------



## SilverFalcon

Short Cake Cake said:


> It's interesting that regardless of ethnicity most of the women are brunettes.
> I wonder what's so appealing about brown hair?


Glossy dark brown hair do really look exquisite. Gives perfect contrast with most shades of skin and unlike fake blond it usually matches with eyebrows.


----------



## tinyheart

One of my favorite ppl ever:

Michael J. Fox:



















Might remember him in his younger days:


----------



## Asmodaeus

*Odette Yustman.​*


----------



## Necrilia

Sick Boy from _"Trainspotting" _movies


----------



## tinyheart

This beautiful person:

Malala Yousafzai (who just wanted to go to school and made it possible for others)










And this guy too:

Kimani Maruge (who wanted to go to school and affirmed that you're never too old to learn)


----------



## Mange

I like androgynous Tilda Swinton




































Gorgeous. I love Her.


----------



## Ermenegildo




----------



## leictreon

Cosplayer: Kiera Please. I like chocolate-flavoured ladies.


----------



## Asmodaeus

*Thandie Newton​*


----------



## Siri




----------



## Purple Skies

Trevante Rhoades










Simon Nessman (I might have already mentioned him in previous posts)


----------



## warxzawa




----------



## Ermenegildo




----------



## CHLOELILI




----------



## tinyheart

leictreon said:


> Cosplayer: Kiera Please. I like chocolate-flavoured ladies.


:shocked::shocked::shocked::shocked::shocked::shocked::shocked::shocked::shocked:

#OnPoint!


----------



## tinyheart

This man is my childhood. Beautiful just for being Steven Spielberg. :crying::tongue:










And his second-in-command:

The exalted and brilliant John Williams


----------



## platorepublic

Scrolling this thread to find one single non-photoshopped non-model normal person. None.

But found one NSFW penis picture. Getting weird guys.


----------



## Mange

i love her face


----------



## Asmodaeus

*Daniela Ruah.​*


----------



## phthalocyanine

atsushi sakurai *_*


----------



## Ermenegildo

*Paul Strand: Young Boy, France 1951*


----------



## tinyheart

Sir Ian McKellen


----------



## Cheveyo




----------



## Ermenegildo




----------



## Asmodaeus

*Noomi Rapace.*​


----------



## Mange

smile lines



































:hearteyes:


----------



## Leviticus Cornwall

I'm a sucker for glasses.


----------



## tinyheart




----------



## Ermenegildo




----------



## SilverFalcon

flower girl by gestiefeltekatze on DeviantArt


----------



## SilverFalcon

Freckled Nose by AlesanaCore on DeviantArt


----------



## Mange

rachel maddow is a handsome woman. she likes fishing. i like fishing. we have the same first name. why are we not married





























we're the same height also. she's like my older, jewish lesbian twin.


----------



## Asmodaeus

*Shiri Appleby​*


----------



## Ermenegildo




----------



## Mange

* *






Red Mange said:


> rachel maddow is a handsome woman. she likes fishing. i like fishing. we have the same first name. why are we not married
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> we're the same height also. she's like my older, jewish lesbian twin.














she also has a black lab (like me) and she has a doctorate in political science. just.. :Smilies:


----------



## Asmodaeus

*Melonie Diaz.​*


----------



## SilverFalcon

Tatiana by NerySoul on DeviantArt


----------



## SilverFalcon

Katharine by NerySoul on DeviantArt


----------



## warxzawa




----------



## Ermenegildo




----------



## Asmodaeus

*M.I.A.​*


----------



## Dora

Jensen Ackles, especially as Dean Winchester!!!


----------



## sicksadworlds

Dua Lipa










Adriana Lima










Sarah Shahi










they are soo beautiful


----------



## Flow Ozzy




----------



## 6007

too young but cute face


----------



## WamphyriThrall




----------



## JustTima

Something about an open face and an easy going smile invites me in, a hint of kindness surrounding the features too maybe xD


----------



## master of time and space

what a babe!!!

[edited by mod]


----------



## Asmodaeus

*Geraldine Nakache​*


----------



## Ermenegildo




----------



## uman




----------



## Ermenegildo




----------



## warxzawa

there are many beautiful things in this picture, but her face, i couldn't stop looking.


----------



## Barbaraelectronicmusic

both are attractive to me , the first one like really attractive like I would have a one night stand the second one a relationship

and I know he's not real and I haven't seen the movie but :


----------



## Ermenegildo




----------



## Tamehagane

Mel Gibson was_ fine_ back in the day...


----------



## Asmodaeus

*Rino Nakasone​*


----------



## SgtPepper

Danika Lee Massey


----------



## tinyheart

I don't have photos, but:

Veggie, daleks, megmento, perpetually_reticent, Sporadic Aura, Blue, and Morfy are all gorgeous.

I can't remember others.


----------



## Capitan

I have the most scary intense crush on Deborah Ann Woll, especially back when she was a ginger. Something about those doe eyes, that endearingly lanky body, that shy and awkward but sweet and slightly feisty demeanor.




























Simone Simons from Epica triggers my crush-dar too. I think I have a type.


----------



## Dora

Dean is the more attractive character, but Jared is the more enticing person irl (impression from Comicons)


----------



## Dora

My woman-crush is P!nk


----------



## Ermenegildo




----------



## Introvertia

Tom Brittney


----------



## Asmodaeus

*Joan Smalls​*


----------



## warxzawa




----------



## Cthulhu And Coffee

Sophia Loren










Her genetic makeup leaves me in awe


----------



## Ermenegildo

Vogue 1957


----------



## dasos

ten ten from naruto


----------



## Ermenegildo




----------



## SgtPepper

Kirsty Hawkshaw


----------



## Asmodaeus

*Mocha Uson.*​


----------



## tinyheart

Skittles Berry Punch said:


> Sophia Loren
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Her genetic makeup leaves me in awe


Came on this thread to post and first thing I see is her.

I LOVE. :blushed:


----------



## tinyheart

Okay so IDK if I've posted this before but since I finally have someone to post Imma say Rooney Mara.

I first saw her in a Vogue article and was drawn to her beauty. And I later saw her in _The Girl With The Dragon Tattoo_ as Lisbeth Salander alongside Daniel Craig. That movie was tough, and Mara's commitment to that role and her acting blew me away. I have yet to see her in another film but if I catch her I'll pay closer attention to her performance.

Anyways, what I love about her aside from those eyebrows is that absolutely _haunting_ look she has. And how otherworldly it looks.
Also, something I also love is how natural she looks in a variety of styles. Observe:


----------



## Dora

mytinyheart said:


> Okay so IDK if I've posted this before but since I finally have someone to post Imma say Rooney Mara.
> 
> I first saw her in a Vogue article and was drawn to her beauty. And I later saw her in _The Girl With The Dragon Tattoo_ as Lisbeth Salander alongside Daniel Craig. That movie was tough, and Mara's commitment to that role and her acting blew me away. I have yet to see her in another film but if I catch her I'll pay closer attention to her performance.
> 
> Anyways, what I love about her aside from those eyebrows is that absolutely _haunting_ look she has. And how otherworldly it looks.
> Also, something I also love is how natural she looks in a variety of styles. Observe:
> 
> * *


She's a chameleon. I don't think I'd recognize her anywhere. She's got one of the faces, where when you stylize her differently, she comes across as a different person. But, she is beautiful. I must say, the picture with her and the guitar got to me... She has certain magic to her.


----------



## Ermenegildo




----------



## tinyheart

Dora said:


> She's a chameleon. I don't think I'd recognize her anywhere. She's got one of the faces, where when you stylize her differently, she comes across as a different person. But, she is beautiful. I must say, the picture with her and the guitar got to me... She has certain magic to her.


I _knooooooee_ right? Like she's got this...endurance. Like she can make it out of anything. Like she's the character that'll survive no matter what just because she's too special to be lost. Idk...:laughing:


----------



## Drog




----------



## WamphyriThrall




----------



## IDontThinkSo

@Drog beware, you'll get an infraction for showing woman nipples.


----------



## Zerobot

Christopher Walken, Tilda Swinton and Isabella Rossellini. They're older now, sure, but I won't say that they were pretty when they were young because I don't think it's a binary concept, I just think that at a certain point people cease to be sexual appealing. Hm, I guess Swinton is attractive still. Well..


----------



## WamphyriThrall

Filmmaker Gigi Saul Guerrero


----------



## Eefje

Aidan Turner from "Poldark"







Orlando Bloom - can't resist those eyes 







Alex Pettyfer - classic but oh well 
Edit:







I really had to add him - his smile is just intoxicating 
Eddie Redmayne


----------



## Doccium

Young Hugh Laurie



Young Anthony Perkins



Evan Peters and finally



young Malcom McDowell who I believe are the same person; his role of Alex has made him become literally immortal, not just movie-wise.



It seems like I am drawn to dimples and the eyes of people who are staring into death's eyes because of lack of sleep.

When it comes to beautiful women I tend to like it when they have rather short hair. Seriously, whenever I think of a girl/woman as sympathetic (in a non-romantical way) they have short hair in most cases. I do not have a preference when it comes to the body; I like slim and chubby ones.


----------



## Asmodaeus

*Inbar Lavi.​*


----------



## warxzawa




----------



## SgtPepper

Fairuza Balk


----------



## Kynx




----------



## Ermenegildo




----------



## daleks_exterminate

He was really freakishly good looking, sue me.


----------



## Jeffrei

.















Aren't they beautiful?


----------



## Dora

Ermenegildo said:


>


Miss Auschwitz:wink:


----------



## Drog

daleks_exterminate said:


> View attachment 679490
> 
> He was really freakishly good looking, sue me.


An asshole of a communist 









A beauty of capitalism.

And now for girl , Beauty of french capitalist


----------



## Tamehagane

Still never seen anyone beat Anthony Perkins...


----------



## SgtPepper

Gabi Garcia(Right)


----------



## Ermenegildo




----------



## DelphineSeyrig

Rufus Sewell


----------



## OrangeAppled

daleks_exterminate said:


> View attachment 679490
> 
> He was really freakishly good looking, sue me.



It's always interesting to see where fashion gets its inspiration.... The Stalin look is quite trendy right now... I mean, that HAIR, that facial scruff, and that neckwear!


----------



## Baf




----------



## Baf

I can't see my own post because it's bugged out again, so I post a second time...

it worked


----------



## Ermenegildo




----------



## WamphyriThrall

Who is it?


----------



## Asmodaeus

*Callie Hernandez​*


----------



## greye

ofc, benedict cumberbatch









not only is he hot, but he's a fantastic artist :redface:


----------



## tinyheart

I saw her this morning...


* *




View attachment 681586


----------



## Antipode




----------



## Vivid Melody

Part of it is probably because I just like her character on The 100.









Staccie Orrico - I think she has a really interesting face + super cute.


----------



## IDontThinkSo




----------



## Ermenegildo

Dora said:


> Miss Auschwitz:wink:


No, the clothing of the prisoners had broad vertical stripes, not narrow horizontal ones, they were chronically undernourished and their hair was shaved. By the way, the photos in the Auschwitz Museum demonstrate that male and female faces look very similar once they get the same haircut and lighting – females suddenly look very male. 


















*Unadorned*


----------



## Mange

Sundae said:


> Gabi Garcia(Right)


O___________O
She's massive


----------



## Mange

Her body is perfect


----------



## Introvertia

/loveher


----------



## Ermenegildo




----------



## SilverFalcon

Ermenegildo said:


>


If I had sister, she might look almost exactly like that. I bet if I transformed photo of my brother's face to a little more feminine, it would be almost match, just change hair black -> dark brown.


----------



## CoeurGrenadine




----------



## nam

stunning


----------



## Baf

@nam oh, they are quite revealing if not completely naked :shocked:

Me gusta!


----------



## Baf

@nam oh, they are quite revealing if not completely naked :shocked:

Me gusta!


----------



## nam

Woaw! You gusta-ed it twice.
Happy to hear it pleases you


----------



## SgtPepper

Jessica Biel











Red Mange said:


> Her body is perfect


[email protected]



nam said:


> stunning


Truly.


----------



## Baf

Sorry for that double post :/

Yes they are very pleasing in the pic, I don't know which one I like better; I will go with the third from the left at the second row.

My stem is responding very much to all the vitamins


----------



## Eefje

nam said:


> stunning


:laughin::laughin::laughin:


----------



## Asmodaeus

*Li Mei (Mortal Kombat)*​


----------



## Ermenegildo




----------



## Eefje

KILL ME NOW PLS^


----------



## Hiraeth




----------



## Ermenegildo

[hr][/hr]
*Ernest Hemingway:* The Male Impersonator | by Fintan O'Toole

Add in the overwhelming evidence that Hemingway in his later decades was, in the words of his fourth wife Mary, “truculent, brutal, abusive and extremely childish” and his life story becomes ever more repellent. […]

Hemingway had imaginative access to two things he hid behind his outlandish public image—a complex sexuality and a deep trauma. Since the publication in 1986 of the unfinished novel The _Garden of Eden,_ which he had worked on fitfully from 1945 until 1961, it has been obvious that he was drawn to the excitement of crossing sexual boundaries. The he-man was at least in part imaginatively a she-man. It was already clear that Hemingway was drawn to the erotic potential of androgyny. In _A Farewell to Arms,_ Frederic and Catherine discuss growing their hair to the same length so that they can be “the same one.” In the story “The Last Good Country,” Nick Adams’s sister cuts her hair off so she can be like him—“I’m a boy, too”—and Nick says, “I like it very much.” But _The Garden of Eden_ took all of this much further. Catherine cuts her hair to match that of her husband David but she then becomes a boy, Peter, and David becomes a girl, also called Catherine. David/Catherine is penetrated by his wife/husband:

_He lay there and felt something and then her hand holding him and searching lower and he helped with his hands and then lay back in the dark and did not think at all and only felt the weight and strangeness inside and she said, “Now you can’t tell who is who can you?” _

Zelda Fitzgerald’s mockery of Hemingway as “a pansy with hair on his chest” was crude and inaccurate but no more so than Hemingway’s own self-caricature as the straightest hombre on the planet.

Mary Dearborn’s well-balanced and deeply researched new biography convincingly traces some of this interest back to Hemingway’s childhood and the way his formidable mother Grace insisted on treating Ernest and his older sister Marcelline as if they were twins, giving them the same haircuts and insisting that they be in the same classes at school. The strong antipathy that Ernest developed for Marcelline may be the first expression of his tendency to react to complicated desires by swinging to the opposite extremes.

But Hemingway’s sexual complexity may also be connected to his experience in World War I. […] 

Hemingway was just eighteen—in our terms barely out of his childhood—when he arrived in Italy in June 1918. On his first day there, before he had even joined his Red Cross ambulance unit, he was called to the scene of a huge explosion at a munitions factory twelve miles outside Milan. His first taste of war was collecting the shredded parts of the workers’ bodies. Hutchisson quotes from the diary of one of Hemingway’s comrades, Milford Baker:

_In the barbed wire fence enclosing the grounds and 300 yards from the factory were hung pieces of meat, chunks of heads, arms, legs, backs, hair and whole torsos. We grabbed a stretcher and started to pick up the fragments. The first we saw was the body of a woman, legs gone, head gone, intestines strung out. Hemmie and I nearly passed out cold but gritted our teeth and laid the thing on the stretcher…. _ […]

Yet what is also very striking about the account in “A Natural History of the Dead” is that it strangely prefigures his interest in hair as a token of sexual inversion:

_Regarding the sex of the dead it is a fact that one becomes so accustomed to the sight of all the dead being men that the sight of a dead woman is quite shocking. I first saw inversion of the usual sex of the dead after the explosion of a munition factory which had been situated in the countryside near Milan…. I must admit, frankly, the shock it was to find that these dead were women rather than men. In those days women had not yet commenced to wear their hair cut short, as they did later for several years in Europe and America, and the most disturbing thing, perhaps because it was the most unaccustomed, was the presence and, even more disturbing, the occasional absence of this long hair. _

Here we can see Hemingway’s secret erotic interests—the inversion of gender, the fetishizing of hair—becoming entangled with extreme violence and grotesque horror. We do not have to reduce all of his life to trauma to understand how powerful the disturbance must have been for a teenager. It is hardly surprising that Hemingway’s career as a childish liar began after this psychological wound was compounded by a real one in July 1918 when he was hit by shrapnel and machine-gun fire. He began to tell tales of phoney heroics and he never really stopped. When the boasting was not enough, he threw himself into reckless adventures, going on safari, becoming (illegally) a combatant in World War II, and accumulating more and more of the brain injuries that surely hastened his descent into mania. […]

He ran away from his own brave desertion. He became a male impersonator—the swagger, the drinking, the trading in of wives for younger models, the boy’s own adventures, the male harem of cronies, the exaggerated gestures of butchness became Hemingway and he became them. Having so heroically left the show, he ended up making a mock-heroic show of himself. 

[hr] [/hr]


----------



## Baf




----------



## Meliodas




----------



## SgtPepper

nice butt


----------



## Meliodas

Sundae said:


> nice butt


Yeah the last pic was my favourite; I really like that body and face shape. And you can tell that she's proud of her assets.


----------



## SgtPepper




----------



## SgtPepper




----------



## Ermenegildo

*Jeremy Clarke: What is it about fat people and zoos?*

‘Get ready for the stink,’ said Oscar as we walked up the concrete ramp to the entrance of the ape house. As we pushed through the swing door, the smell of herbal manure and the humidity were momentarily overwhelming. Once our eyes had adjusted to the darkness, we saw the usual crowd gathered in front of the reinforced glass window that separated the mountain gorillas from the human beings. We had stupidly left Oscar’s iPad on the first bus of the three it had taken us to get there, but by now our devastation had given way to depression. The sight of these mountain gorillas made the iPad seem curiously irrelevant.

I have a theory that the gene responsible for obesity in humans also compels them to go to the zoo. Eight out of every ten people walking around Paignton zoo that day were, I swear, massively fat. Some were on wheels, either electrically powered or propelled by other fat people. Walking sticks, frames and Neoprene supports testified to the weight exerted on knee and ankle joint. Every hundred yards or so we passed a kiosk selling ice creams and snacks with a queue of overweight people standing in front of it. ‘Variability of the species,’ said Darwin, ‘may be partly connected with an excess of food.’ When compared with the species held captive in the cages, paddocks and enclosures, the variability in the size of the human beings was much greater. Also, the captive species were more composed, their powers of concentration were greater, and outwardly they appeared more content.

In the gorilla house, the unfavourable comparison was unavoidable. The great apes were lying around in the rope hammocks provided for them, deep in their own thoughts. ‘Who is the most intelligent, do you think?’ I asked Oscar. ‘Gorillas or people?’ Oscar interrupted his own silent contemplation of the gorillas to join me in comparing the behaviour of the watchers with that of the watched. The watchers were the more ignoble species, clearly. And the apes probably had fewer gothic tattoos. Initially unsure of what to make of the magnificent organisms confined on the other side of the glass, and of their relationship with them, the majority of the humans resorted to lewd gestures, scatological observations and arrogant levity, which was taken up with gusto by the children. Speaking for myself, I had as little trust in the convictions in the minds of the onlookers as I had in those in the minds of the apes. Oscar’s view was that although the apes looked thoughtful and intelligent, they were also terrifyingly big and muscular, and he hoped the glass between them and us was thicker than it looked. […] (S)


----------



## Praimfaya




----------



## Praimfaya

Her smile is infectious. I'm drawn to the way she radiates light and life. There's a "spark" to her.


----------



## Asmodaeus

*Mizuki Yamamoto​*


----------



## Baf




----------



## SilverFalcon




----------



## Gossip Goat




----------



## ai.tran.75

Fan bing bing 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Introvertia

If I had a stalker girl like Lorna, I'd lock her up in my basement and never let go./joking

Of course I'd let her go, but she'd never leave.


----------



## drmiller100

I see my pic back up a few pages!!!


----------



## napkineater

Innocent brown, doe eyes are my weakness:











































Then Hannah Baker fucked me up with her dazzling blue eyes:


----------



## Grandmaster Yoda

This is a picture of a great warrior!


----------



## Meliodas




----------



## tinyheart

ai.tran.75 said:


> Fan bing bing
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


This gives me hope for myself. Don't nobody ask why. :frustrating:


----------



## tinyheart

Grandmaster Yoda said:


> This is a picture of a great warrior!
> View attachment 687170


Hands down the best this thread has seen.


----------



## tinyheart

.


----------



## Meliodas

Attraction type 1: Reserved, concrete, a bit nerdy (ISTP 4w5, sx/so)











Attraction type 2: Sensitive, bohemian, creative (INFP 4w3, sx/sp)


----------



## tinyheart

This chick is my hero.


----------



## Baf

Maybe you know him as Patrick Jane from _The Mentalist._









Simon Baker


----------



## Nephandus

Gifs:

* *




[


























She's 19-20 in all. *cough*


----------



## Mone




----------



## SgtPepper




----------



## Cherry

Baf said:


> Maybe you know him as Patrick Jane from _The Mentalist._
> 
> View attachment 687330
> 
> 
> Simon Baker


Yessssss!


----------



## Cherry

*Monica Bellucci*
Classic and undeniably beautiful/sensual. And this is coming from a straight female. ABSOLUTE GODDESS. ABSOLUTE GOALS.
The best compliment ever was when I sent a photoshoot of hers to my friends and they accidentally mistook her for myself for a second :,) LIFE COMPLETE!!!!


----------



## Cherry

Luke Evans


----------



## Baf

To me much lies in their eyes


----------



## SilverFalcon

Golden Candle said:


> *Monica Bellucci*
> Classic and undeniably beautiful/sensual.


I particularly like this picture of hers.


----------



## Ermenegildo




----------



## Cherry

SilverFalcon said:


> I particularly like this picture of hers.
> View attachment 687762


beautiful


----------



## with water




----------



## with water




----------



## with water




----------



## Ermenegildo




----------



## knife

Alassea Telrunya said:


> Would it be silly and narcissistic to post a pic of myself? :S


Of course it would. That's why it should be done. :tongue:


----------



## ninjahitsawall

Meytal Cohen!


----------



## Asmodaeus

*Bianca Bai​*


----------



## piano




----------



## Majority

I just realized that I never posted in this kind of thread. Maybe I instinctually avoid the eye-candy.


----------



## Nephandus

Majority said:


> I just realized that I never posted in this kind of thread. Maybe I instinctually avoid the eye-candy.


But not random bragging, I see.


----------



## Majority

Nephandus said:


> But not random bragging, I see.


It obviously isn't bragging. You must have low self-confidence. 

Anyways, carry on and don't mind us.


----------



## Nephandus

Majority said:


> It obviously isn't bragging. You must have low self-confidence.
> 
> Anyways, carry on and don't mind us.


You went from lurking to randomly pretending to converse with posters in the thread about how you're apparently better than the other posters in the thread. That's REALLY fucking obvious. Also, don't pretend to project your insecurity. It makes you look bad. The voices in you head don't count when posting, BTW.


----------



## Eefje




----------



## Cherry

@Icy NiTe @Sundae

me: *Sees the interest in olive skin, dark featured brunettes --> feels subtle (massive) ego boost* 

mwahaha.


----------



## Cherry

Alassea Telrunya said:


> Would it be silly and narcissistic to post a pic of myself? :S


I'm tempted to do the same but there could be / probably are a lot of weirdos on here.


----------



## Katie Tran

Golden Candle said:


> I'm tempted to do the same but there could be / probably are a lot of weirdos on here.


There are plenty of mbti type picture threads where plenty of people post their pics.
Let's do it. xNFP and brunette/women of color representation for the win! :tongue:


----------



## Cherry

Alassea Telrunya said:


> There are plenty of mbti type picture threads where plenty of people post their pics.
> Let's do it. xNFP and brunette/women of color representation for the win! :tongue:


Eh it's not like I don't have my photos all over instagram etc. Plus I've modelled for a magazine and was in a beauty pageant lol, so why not support some of my own stuff really!


----------



## Katie Tran

Alright, I'm a narcissist welp lmao.
*
Mermaid Me:*

















*
Dita Von Teese/Masquerade Inspired Me:*


























*Natural Variant:*










Insta: alassea_telrunya


----------



## Cherry

Alassea Telrunya said:


> Alright, I'm a narcissist welp lmao.
> *
> Mermaid Me:*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> Dita Von Teese/Masquerade Inspired Me:*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Natural Variant:*


Super pretty girl ^_^


----------



## malphigus

*Chelsea Islan*, a local superstar. :kitteh:


----------



## Cherry




----------



## Katie Tran

Golden Candle said:


> View attachment 689994
> 
> View attachment 690002
> 
> View attachment 690010
> 
> View attachment 690018
> 
> View attachment 690026
> 
> 
> insta: @ nicolecandy


Gorgeous! :blushed:


----------



## Cherry

Alassea Telrunya said:


> Gorgeous! :blushed:


Awww thank you, as are you :blushed:roud: hehe


----------



## Ermenegildo




----------



## CoeurGrenadine




----------



## Eefje

CoeurGrenadine said:


>


!!!

What's his name? The first photo omg x.x


----------



## CoeurGrenadine

@%1; The two first are young Marlon Brando, the last picture is Gene Kelly:smile-new:


----------



## Eefje

CoeurGrenadine said:


> @%1; The two first are young Marlon Brando, the last picture is Gene Kelly:smile-new:


Blimey, Marlon Brando is handsome af :shocked:


----------



## CoeurGrenadine

Eefje said:


> Blimey, Marlon Brando is handsome af :shocked:


I know, I think that too:congratulatory:But when he got older...


----------



## Eefje

CoeurGrenadine said:


> I know, I think that too:congratulatory:But when he got older...


*suicide*

NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO


----------



## Gossip Goat

This is one of the most flattering photos of him.


----------



## IDontThinkSo

Eefje said:


> !!!
> 
> What's his name? The first photo omg x.x


----------



## Eefje

IDontThinkSo said:


>


*swoons*


----------



## CoeurGrenadine




----------



## Asmodaeus

*Malavika Menon​*


----------



## Cthulhu And Coffee

Lola Falana, particularly in this pic. I love prominent features when they come together so nicely (big eyes, full lips, distinct nose, etc.)


----------



## SgtPepper

Icy NiTe said:


> *Malavika Menon​*


woah, nice blazing eyes


----------



## Ermenegildo




----------



## shazam

Hannah Fierman. I find her very attractive.


----------



## Introvertia




----------



## starscream430




----------



## Ermenegildo




----------



## ponpiri

I love his eyebrows and cheeks.


----------



## Ermenegildo




----------



## marybluesky




----------



## Sylarz




----------



## Asmodaeus

*Yesenia Valencia​*


----------



## CoeurGrenadine

Michael Malarkey


----------



## Mange




----------



## Ermenegildo




----------



## Introvertia

Tired of these basic bitches. I'm going for Nazgûl next.

Actually, he's kind of a cliché. Tall, dark, mysterious.


----------



## Cotillion

Introvertia said:


> Tired of these basic bitches. I'm going for Nazgûl next.
> 
> Actually, he's kind of a cliché. Tall, dark, mysterious.


----------



## Ttalkkugjil

Please see attached.


----------



## Asmodaeus

*Mor Maman​*


----------



## Cherry

(Jack White)







(Clark Gable - the guy)


----------



## Crimson Ash

Golden Candle said:


>


Who is this guy and would you happen to know his stylist?


----------



## Ttalkkugjil

Dust Mite said:


> Please see attached.


Actually, the most beautiful woman I know I won't post a picture of. She's my wife, a shy INFP, and hates to have her picture online.


----------



## SilverFalcon

t a n t . s ' e n v o l e by gaelsacre on DeviantArt


----------



## Cthulhu And Coffee

I guess I could have just said Alexis Bledel, but I figured I better say Rory Gilmore for the fact that I like the way she had her makeup when she was younger (I haven't watched much of the later Gilmore Girls' seasons) 99% of the time. So natural/earthy but basically flawless. She almost looks more like a fictional princess (and she's got more makeup on in the second pic but I still really dig it



















I feel the same way about Avril Lavigne when she was starting out:


----------



## ultraviolxnce




----------



## Ermenegildo




----------



## Queen of Cups

Golden Candle said:


>


Those lips........


----------



## Mange

Icy NiTe said:


> *Mor Maman​*


Oml perfection


----------



## caity811

Karissa Pukas


----------



## Sylarz




----------



## Ermenegildo




----------



## chad86tsi

Introvertia said:


> Tired of these basic bitches. I'm going for Nazgûl next.
> 
> Actually, he's kind of a cliché. Tall, dark, mysterious.


A man with a plan, and he always wins in the end...


----------



## Nephandus

chad86tsi said:


> A man with a plan, and he always wins in the end...


Actually, that guy got snuffed like a fart in the wind.


----------



## Velett

Boys:
























Girls:


----------



## ninjahitsawall

Alles_Paletti said:


> She's pretty, but even more importantly, almost constantly dripping sensuality. If confidence is what makes a man sexy, I feel for women for me it's sensuality. And a lot of that for me is in the eyes. And then in her having a slight confident smirk. And then lastly, the way she carries herself.


@*Alles_Paletti*: 






I found this accidentally because of a marketing project I'm working on where I had to go through a survey of unhealthy food and drink ads. it had the Sofia Vergara one and I was trying to see if there was an English version on youtube... found this instead. Anyway Salma is way sexier for sure. lol

Okay I feel like I should actually contribute to the thread now. Rose Leslie (GoT) 










Lesley-Ann Brandt


----------



## Ermenegildo




----------



## Blessing

Chris Wood















Jung Il Woo


----------



## Ermenegildo




----------



## Sylarz

Right in the feels.


----------



## Asmodaeus

*Sarika Sabrin​*


----------



## Sylarz

Right in the feels.


----------



## with water

You guys' tastes are angering me hahaha


----------



## Sylarz

King of Cups said:


> You guys' tastes are angering me hahaha


It makes no sense to me what people find attractive, but it means not everyone likes what I like. Less competition.


----------



## Nephandus

Sylarz said:


> It makes no sense to me what people find attractive, but it means not everyone likes what I like. Less competition.


Depends. What I find most attractive isn't MOST attractive for most but is apparently regarded as more mundane but sufficient and more approachable, so, not only is there more real competition, they're more likely to've been pumpNdumped into personal worthlessness, rendering availability a sick joke.


----------



## Sir Kanra

felicity jones








perfect features

















Also india Eisley

Stunning


----------



## Sylarz

Right in the feels.


----------



## IDontThinkSo




----------



## SgtPepper

[All Of The Suicide Girls Here]


----------



## Sylarz

Right in the left ventrifeels.


----------



## shazam

Sundae said:


> [All Of The Suicide Girls Here]


Who? The Shquad?


----------



## shazam

.


----------



## Baf

fartface said:


> Who? The Shquad?



By Wikipedia - SuicideGirls:


> SuicideGirls is an online community based website that revolves around pin-up photography sets of models known as the Suicide Girls.[3]The website was founded in 2001 by Selena Mooney ("Missy Suicide") and Sean Suhl ("Spooky").[4] Most of the site is only accessible to paying members. It offers members access to images provided by models and photographers worldwide, as well as personal profiles, blogging platforms and the option to join numerous groups based upon different interests. There is also an online merchandise store offering a range of clothing, books and DVDs.


----------



## Nephandus

They've cycled through a full roster at least twice though, so "all" is ambiguous to vintage. I don't like most "alternative" goons, but the first group had a number of cuties. Not so much the second. I don't pay any attention to nowadays.


----------



## Ermenegildo

“The previous section indicated the importance of distinguishing between perceiving the present and perceiving something as present. *We may perceive as present items that are past.* Indeed, given the finite speed of the transmission of both light and sound (and the finite speed of transmission of information from receptors to brain),










* it seems that we only ever perceive what is past*. However, this does not by itself tell us what it is to perceive something as present, rather than as past. Nor does it explain the most striking feature of our experience as-of the present: that it is constantly changing. The passage (or apparent passage) of time is its most striking feature, and any account of our perception of time must account for this aspect of our experience." (Robin Le Poidevin) 
(Source) (Compare)


----------



## Introvertia




----------



## bleghc




----------



## Nephandus

Trying to post Soyacide since the SuicideGirls mention. Hard to find even medium pics without tits now.
























The yoyo thing gets me with the small stand only a head or less shorter than her.








Gif's from YT, complaining about being 22 (then) and her fans being called pedophiles. Considering what else you can tell from the yoyo pic...


----------



## Asmodaeus

*Madison Davenport​*


----------



## Sylarz

Two in one.


----------



## Ermenegildo

(HD)





(HD)





(HD)





(HD)


----------



## SgtPepper




----------



## Ermenegildo




----------



## Asmodaeus

*Zara Phythian​*


----------



## Sylarz

Ugh.


----------



## Ermenegildo




----------



## tinyheart




----------



## cuddle bun

Sorry this isn't a picture but they move too fast to take a screen shot - it's a couple salsa dancing:

https://www.facebook.com/corrientelatina.es/videos/1171050229631670

I was captivated by the lady - I think she is very beautiful. Maybe her leg length especially - but just beautiful in general


----------



## Ermenegildo




----------



## Mange

whoever this woman is.


----------



## daleks_exterminate

I have a super weird GoT crush on a specific man without a name (Jaquen H'aghar) Its weird though because it really is just the character. I looked up the actors Instagram out of curiosity (because I don't often find random people I don't know including celebrities attractive) and he's super meh. Like no, but in character I'm into it?


----------



## Asmodaeus

*Morena Baccarin​*


----------



## easter

Louis Garrel 










Jack White 










Donald Glover


----------



## Introvertia

My Achilles' heel(s) are the men and women who look like they could bring me the head of my enemy.


----------



## Sylarz




----------



## easter

girls version... Chiaki Kuriyama, Sherilyn Fenn, FKA Twigs, Mars Argo


----------



## ai.tran.75

daleks_exterminate said:


> I have a super weird GoT crush on a specific man without a name (Jaquen H'aghar) Its weird though because it really is just the character. I looked up the actors Instagram out of curiosity (because I don't often find random people I don't know including celebrities attractive) and he's super meh. Like no, but in character I'm into it?
> 
> View attachment 707929
> 
> View attachment 707937
> 
> View attachment 707945


Love Jaquen H'aghar 

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Mange

Ondina Quadri


----------



## calicobts




----------



## Ermenegildo

*Generalized symbolic media of communication* are primarily semantic devices which enable _essentially improbable communications_ nevertheless to be made successfully. In this context ‘successfully’ means heightening receptivity to the communication in such a way that it can be attempted, rather than abandoned as hopeless from the outset. … Every generalized symbolic medium is differentiated according to a specific threshold problem. In the case of the medium of_ love,_ this problem lies in the fact that communication is highly personalized, which is taken to mean that one endeavours to set oneself off from other individuals. This can be achieved by making oneself the topic of conversation, i. e. by talking about oneself; or, in the case of a factual topic, by making one’s grasp of the topic the hub of the conversation. 









Jeune et Jolie, France 2013

The more individual, idiosyncratic or strange one’s own standpoint or view of the world, the more improbable that it will find the consensus of others or meet with their interest. … Accordingly, what one is looking for in love, in intimate relationships, is first and foremost *the validation of self-portrayal.* In such cases, one is particularly dependent on the tact of others who are indifferent enough not to pick up on the discrepancies between being and semblance – or on someone who believes in the unity of being and semblance or at least makes this the subject of his own self-portrayal, which one must in turn believe in. (Niklas Luhmann, Love as Passion: The Codification of Intimacy, 1986)


----------



## Cherry

* *




Dat hair...dat face...:love_heart::hearteyes::hearteyes::hearteyes::lovekitty::lovekitty::loveyou:


----------



## Baf




----------



## Makintosh




----------



## Leviticus Cornwall




----------



## Stevester

As a gay man, I never understood why the average attractive man is always someone who's super bland looking, no facial hair and absolutely not an ounce of zing to them. I like rugged charisma pouring out of men, just some cardboard pretty boy face.

Hell, it took me a while to figure out I was gay because of that. My entire life I saw girls and women gushing over curly blonde 17 year old looking men with a pale, thin body and I was like _''Yeah, I don't get it....''_


----------



## Penny




----------



## Nephandus

Stevester said:


> As a gay man, I never understood why the average attractive man is always someone who's super bland looking, no facial hair and absolutely not an ounce of zing to them. I like rugged charisma pouring out of men, just some cardboard pretty boy face.
> 
> Hell, it took me a while to figure out I was gay because of that. My entire life I saw girls and women gushing over curly blonde 17 year old looking men with a pale, thin body and I was like _''Yeah, I don't get it....''_


LOL, this is why I peaked for women between 13 (was 6'2" already, BTW) and 17/18 but apparently for gay men from 18/19 to somewhere in mid-20s, possibly late. (Technically, I peaked for straight guys at 12 since I went up quicker than out, and they were "confused".) Ever heard of smearing vaseline on a camera lens to make people look "prettier"? The smoothing and haziness apparently beats detail. Then that lyric, "got to be good looking 'cause he's so hard to see". Some women do explicitly claim to prefer "interesting" to "pretty" though. Whether they actually fuck this supposedly preferred "interesting" or not, I'm not sure. It's odd since they mostly do seem to find "pretty" to be personally pretty as opposed to merely using the term of others to reject that type the others prefer. Getting very tired of increasingly bishie protagonists in vidya, even in kids cartoons. "Rugged" even with facial hair is often a joke now, like "athletic" for barely there muscle and oddly non-functional proportions.

Got to admit though, as a straight guy, I do like the smoother neotenized features of smaller, skinnier women even more than most. I recall noting strangely that Aria Grande, for instance, specifically "had little to her", but it was "in just the right places", not that that's my entire range. The only "zing" I can think of is something like striking eyes, though the only example immediately occurring to me is maybe 14 now. She isn't a model for nothing though... Beyond that, there IS the unrealistic. On an old OkCupid attraction test, I did get "Scifi Channel". "Cute Monster Girl" is a trope for a reason. That's not on the menu though. Dren did it for me, even after she popped her plumage. There isn't much you can realistically do there though since things like visible muscles are usually masculine. Even visible abs are generally unattractive to me. Even anything beyond barely noticeable quad sweep starts to turn me off. It's hard to add physical detail, past basic human form, that isn't masculinizing, particular to the face. There is the "most common superpower" for females, but I'm not generally a fan of merely large(r) boobs or a unifying glob of fat that's considered "booty" among supposed connoisseurs.

Hmm, do I need to mention that "striking faces" as on runways are mostly certain gay males' notion of ornamentation for self-propelled clothes hangers? Not exactly straight dude appeal, though I suppose their notion of prettyboy or "striking" male models aren't yours either. Lot of girly boys and boyish girls, there nowadays.


----------



## atamagasuita

I posted this shit in a different forum. So I'll recycle the image

Some image cannot be uploaded on Tapatalk


----------



## Baf




----------



## incision

This man is beautiful in every way! I sincerely miss his intelligent, sane and compassionate rhetoric.


----------



## ENIGMA2019

Cal said:


> 15-17
> 
> Also, I do not use social media, hence why you cannot find my picture. Also, I do not use my real online, so it is close to impossible to identify me with a simple Google(or should I say bing:smug search. With that said, may you please not try to find out what I look like because I would prefer it?


No worries, I am not really trying to search you out. I googled ugliest people on record. I do not use any either. This site is about the most social media I do (too much drama and annoying, I deactivated accounts 3-4 years ago and have not missed them since!) I hope you find some peace, I have noticed a growing trend with your generation and tearing yourselves down. I am 100% sure it is because, of the constant access to the internet and smart/I phones. I was serious about appreciating what you have. Do a google search on handicap teens. It may be inspirational for you.


----------



## Cal

ENIGMA15 said:


> No worries, I am not really trying to search you out. I googled ugliest people on record. I do not use any either. This site is about the most social media I do (too much drama and annoying, I deactivated accounts 3-4 years ago and have not missed them since!) I hope you find some peace,* I have noticed a growing trend with your generation and tearing yourselves down*. I am 100% sure it is because, of the constant access to the internet and smart/I phones. I was serious about appreciating what you have. Do a google search for handicap teens. It may be inspirational for you.


If anything, it is the exact opposite. Most teens where I live are very narcissistic and think that they are hotter than a bunsen burner flame.
A study even found that people are more likely to overestimate how beautiful they are, rather than underestimate it, and with my generation, it is not kidding.


----------



## Cal




----------



## Crowbo




----------



## Crowbo

Cal said:


> 15-17
> 
> Also, I do not use social media, hence why you cannot find my picture. Also, I do not use my real online, so it is close to impossible to identify me with a simple Google(or should I say bing:smug search. With that said, may you please not try to find out what I look like because I would prefer it?
> 
> 
> (P.S. I am there
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )


That pic reminds me of this scene


----------



## Rventurelli

Crowbo said:


> View attachment 772913


You think Iosef Stalin was handsome? ò.ó


----------



## SgtPepper




----------



## SgtPepper

Rventurelli said:


> You think Iosef Stalin was handsome? ò.ó


----------



## Notus Asphodelus

Sundae said:


>


His hair.. it's beautiful..


----------



## Westy365

DANG! Too bad someone so handsome turned into such a terrible human being.

Also, I found this to be fitting:

https://www.buzzfeed.com/salem816/z...ganger-1k9mr?utm_term=.xijRrZ98o4#.pvYaGLBoxm


----------



## Sybow




----------



## Rventurelli

I hope you guys are being _sarcastic_. I think _Vladimir Vladimirovich Putin_ is a much better looking guy - no ****.


----------



## SgtPepper

Hitler tho. nothing is sexier than an angry man.


----------



## sherlock8311

Sundae said:


> Hitler tho. nothing is sexier than an angry man.


Gues your gutted he was cremated, you will never get to live out your necrophilia fantasies with Adolf.


----------



## SgtPepper

sherlock8311 said:


> Gues your gutted he was cremated, you will never get to live out your necrophilia fantasies with Adolf.


sherlock8311, why do u torture me so.


----------



## sherlock8311

Sundae said:


> sherlock8311, why do u torture me so.


You didn't put the 'no ****' disclaimer.

Im sure with the recent sex-bot developments you can get a Robo Adolf Hitler though.


----------



## SgtPepper

sherlock8311 said:


> You didn't put the 'no ****' disclaimer.
> 
> Im sure with the recent sex-bot developments you can get a Robo Adolf Hitler though.


some people subscribe to the "no ****" clause. personally, i like to think it's only gay if the balls touch.


----------



## Cal




----------



## Cal




----------



## sherlock8311

Sundae said:


> some people subscribe to the "no ****" clause. personally, i like to think it's only gay if the balls touch.


When you say you dont subscribe to the 'no ****' clause, do you mean:

A) You dont apply this clause when reading other peoples comments.
B) You believe other people shouldn't apply it when reading your comments, regardless of them subscribing to it or not.


----------



## SgtPepper

sherlock8311 said:


> When you say you dont subscribe to the 'no ****' clause, do you mean:
> 
> A) You dont apply this clause when reading other peoples comments.
> B) You believe other people shouldn't apply it when reading your comments, regardless of them subscribing to it or not.


well i think the comments speak for themselves and the clauses only add to obfuscate their true meaning. but if it's free to subscribe, then it's a free country and no fee should be applied to their choices.


----------



## sherlock8311

Sundae said:


> well i think the comments speak for themselves and the clauses only add to obfuscate their true meaning. but if it's free to subscribe, then it's a free country and no fee should be applied to their choices.


And ditto, if you find Hitler sexy, then good for you, its a free country.


----------



## Rventurelli

Cal said:


>


Oh my God, this _Asian girl_ is gorgeous! The _man_ looks like a zombie though.


----------



## Cal

Rventurelli said:


> Oh my God, this _Asian girl_ is gorgeous!


She goes by rollroll on the internet. There are plenty more photos of her up there.


----------



## Frosty




----------



## SgtPepper




----------



## AvengedEightfold

This is M. Shadows, the singer from Avenged Sevenfold. Everything about him is 10/10. His muscles, his tattoos, his eyes, his smile, his hair, his style, his voice, his personality... I fangirl over everyone in the band but he is actually my idol. Maybe because he's a fellow ENFP.









As for women, I really like this look (brunette, big eyes, lots of freckles, very down-to-earth looking, minimal makeup). I wish I looked more like this.


----------



## Flow Ozzy

PS No, it's not a picture of Jeremy Irons with a guitar ...


----------



## DarkSideOfLight

I would post my own picture but I'm too shy


----------



## Crowbo




----------



## SgtPepper

Crowbo said:


> View attachment 783329


is that u? xD


----------



## piece in quite




----------



## DoIHavetohaveaUserName




----------



## piece in quite




----------



## Fox hidden in the woods

me


----------



## BenevolentBitterBleeding

Sam Rockwell and their dance moves.









Kina Grannis.


----------



## Hexigoon

A cute woman in a nice uniform does things to me. :blushed:


































Wish they'd come arrest me :heart::tongue:


----------



## Cal




----------



## BigApplePi

I am fascinated by what makes a beautiful ... start with woman because a woman can captivate me. Take Jennifer Connelly. This picture has me entranced with her beauty. https://www.imdb.com/name/nm0000124/mediaviewer/rm859406592

 Then this one: https://www.imdb.com/name/nm0000124/mediaviewer/rm1963891200 
Sexy maybe, but not beautiful. 

And what happened here? https://ia.media-imdb.com/images


What about this? What happened to my objective view of beauty? Is it makup? Is it a bad camera angle?


----------



## Flow Ozzy

Take your pick :laughing:


----------



## WhatIsYourConfirmationBias

And another image from him:










Johannes too!


----------



## WhatIsYourConfirmationBias

Please ignore the attached thumbnails, was having issues posting the pictures, but managed to finally get it to work.


----------



## Ermenegildo

*Climbing and Bouldering*





















*Climbing and Bouldering*

*Endurance*

*Climbing:* Raises heart rate and improves cardio-respiratory fitness, as well as developing excellent stamina and muscular endurance - this intensifies as the difficulty of the routes increases. 5 stars

*Bouldering*: Climbing short routes - also known as problems - close to the ground and without a rope is often shorter but more intense, as boulderers search for problems to push their bodies to the maximum. 4 stars

*Thrill factor*

*Climbing:* Exhilarating, and you often have to overcome fear to make daring moves - this intensifies as you learn to place equipment into the rock to support your weight on the rope, instead of being top-roped. 5 stars

*Bouldering:* Boulderers rarely climb above 4-5m, but it's certainly high enough to feel the thrill of climbing without a rope, alongside the rush of completing a difficult problem successfully. 4 stars

*Strength*

*Climbing:* Develops a lean, muscular body from top to toe: it recruits the arms, back and shoulders, but a skilled climber will also use their legs to push themselves up, rather than rely on their arms to haul. 5 stars

*Bouldering:* While using similar muscle groups, it often involves a greater concentration of dynamic moves (ones that require explosive power) and can rely more on the strength of the upper body. 5 stars

*Grey matter*

*Climbing:* A climbing route can be a puzzle with many different answers, working your grey matter hard, especially as you climb more difficult grades. 4 stars

*Bouldering:* Although bouldering is shorter, problems will often present more complex challenges that require great technical and problem-solving abilities. 5 stars

*Injuries*

*Climbing:* A padded crash mat and spotters soften falls, but injuries can include sprains and strains from landing badly after a fall or jumping off, or from overuse of the fingers, wrists, arms and shoulders. 3 stars

*Bouldering:* Safety equipment reduces injuries, but the most common are from overuse of the fingers, wrists, arms and shoulders, plus cuts and bruises if you fall when above a piece of equipment you've placed. 3 stars (S)


----------



## Cal




----------



## Blazkovitz




----------



## Charles120

Reon Kadena. I'm quite fond of Asian women. Like, a lot.


----------



## incision

View attachment 804397


View attachment 804399


----------



## Aluminum Frost




----------



## daleks_exterminate

Richard Ayode is legitimately my "celebrity crush".

I think my type is ntp. 


















This type of humor is seriously so sexy. :laughing:
Don't worry pif thinks it's funny.


----------



## Princess and the INFP

But how could you not include the interview where Richard Ayoade totally owned that Krishnan Guru-Murthy guy? That was him at his most funny and sapiosexual, in my opinion.


----------



## marblecloud95

Princess and the INFP said:


> But how could you not include the interview where Richard Ayoade totally owned that Krishnan Guru-Murthy guy? That was him at his most funny and sapiosexual, in my opinion.


sapiosexual or sapiensexual?


----------



## daleks_exterminate

Princess and the INFP said:


> But how could you not include the interview where Richard Ayoade totally owned that Krishnan Guru-Murthy guy? That was him at his most funny and sapiosexual, in my opinion.


Post it


----------



## daleks_exterminate

This one is awesome, too


----------



## daleks_exterminate

Okay you're right.


----------



## daleks_exterminate




----------



## daleks_exterminate

What can I say, I have it seriously bad for intps, or at least... One of them. 

Richard Ayode is my celebrity crush probably because he reminds me so much if my actual husband. :laughing:

Who else does that? People are usually like "this person is attractive because they're so unlike reality" and I'm over here like "this person is attractive because they're so like my reality." But really, @Pifanjr is ridiculous and I'd never want anyone else. <3


----------



## Princess and the INFP

Yep, this is the one.


----------



## Flow Ozzy




----------



## poco a poco

:blushed:


----------



## NT the DC

Hopefully not too risque for the site lol. (Sara Calixto)

* *


----------



## Cherry

He just seems to have exuded confidence and charm, in his film clips and performances, from his more youthful days


----------



## Marvin the Dendroid




----------



## Cherry




----------



## Fru2

A video, but still:


----------



## daleks_exterminate

I mean DAMMMMMMMMMMN son.


----------



## Gloria Germanica

daleks_exterminate said:


> View attachment 817095
> 
> 
> I mean DAMMMMMMMMMMN son.


Impressive specimen.


----------



## daleks_exterminate

Gloria Germanica said:


> Impressive specimen.


Back off, Barbie. I will end you. 


* *





Jk, you can admire. I get it. :tongue:


----------



## Pifanjr

daleks_exterminate said:


> Back off, Barbie. I will end you.
> 
> 
> * *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jk, you can admire. I get it. :tongue:


 @Gloria Germanica You might want to lock your doors and windows tonight, just to be sure.


----------



## Introvertia

:heart:


----------



## Hexigoon




----------



## Cherry

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## temptingthesea

:blushed:

Lily Collins.


----------



## daleks_exterminate

Me to my baby "I'm going to show you one of mommy's favorite shows when she was little."
*Puts on Mr Rogers neighborhood, episode 1*

"What the.... Mr. Rogers was hot?! This is so wrong...I'm so uncomfortable with this." @Pifanjr "He never stopped being hot, Daleks..."


----------



## Doccium




----------



## Kaznos

Doccium said:


> View attachment 817171


----------



## Doccium

Kaznos said:


>



Beautiful. A face to fall in love with. And such a trained body! Atheltic legs to carry your significant other! Looks like a strong man who takes care of himself. Not to forget 
this passionate smile!​


----------



## BigApplePi

Doccium said:


> Beautiful. A face to fall in love with. And such a trained body! Atheltic legs to carry your significant other! Looks like a strong man who takes care of himself. Not to forget
> this passionate smile!​


All that is true except for the eyes. They say, "the eyes are the window to the soul." This guy could use a good ophthalmologist.


----------



## Ode to Trees




----------



## Ode to Trees




----------



## Abbaladon Arc V

Candy said:


> Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


And thats why i need to grow a beard.


----------



## ShashaCruz

my idol


----------



## septic tank

*gets rocks thrown at her*


----------



## managua tarantella

oppa


----------



## Mange

A handsome woman


----------



## Introvertia

Cisco :heart:


----------



## Tropes

Average looking at first, but she has the rare trait of becoming hotter the more you listen to her:


----------



## Cherry




----------



## Introvertia

A pretty boy can't escape his image.


----------



## septic tank




----------



## BenevolentBitterBleeding

All tree were stunning in this.


----------



## Veggie




----------



## Forest Nymph

I don't know why these photos of Lana playing at mega-church girl are so hot. There's a local girl who tends bar who is tall, big hips, really pretty and I noticed she was wearing a cross the other day and I'm like "shit!" Wouldn't it be funny if God was actually leading me to women. What a story to tell in testimony hahaha. I'm crazy.


----------



## Forest Nymph

Just to cut off any stern Bible thumpers who would say "no that means the opposite, you need to stay away" I give you these:


































It can go both ways. She's a very spiritual person. Like I am. But she "plays" the conservative Tammy Faye archetype like any other archetype she plays. It's a part of her, but it's not her.


----------



## Forest Nymph

Now let's talk about Chuck. Chuck is a great paradox. Although she is less famous and less powerful than her sister, she seems more likely to kick my ass. I think Chuck would hurt me if I hurt Lana. Maybe before. Also despite her masculine name, she seems straighter than Lana. She did the Freak video. But seems super devoted to Keenan. Also she's beautiful. Chuck Grant is stupidly beautiful, the kind of beauty that is intensely rare -even in my delusional state, I see that she's prettier than Lana in her raw form. I would still rather fuck Lana. Chuck is a super paradox.


----------



## Pchio

Bradley Cooper Leaves with Jimmy Mid-Interview to Check if He's Wearing a Repeat Suit

Have to love the direct touch of the nose in the movie clip of that interview. ) thats exactly how you do it. Jude law in alfie is nothing compared to THE nose touch.

Entp sxso 7w8. Nice tastes btw.

...

Tom cruise. For more experimented girls.. tat iz. secondary only to one single type. 

https://www.mercurynews.com/wp-content/uploads/2018/10/GettyImages-1607287.jpg?w=620

Lucy lawless at age 258:

https://www.interviewmagazine.com/wp-content/uploads/2012/09/img-lucy-lawless_155348949848.png


----------



## Ttalkkugjil

Such a cutie.


----------



## Forest Nymph

Just when you think your obsession can't possibly get much weirder, Lana posts on Instagram four hours ago a snippet of herself that suggests the illusion of being in bed with her in a room in West LA. 

No. Fucking really. 

https://www.instagram.com/p/BvzZMLcjQk-/


----------



## Pippi




----------



## Mange

Forest Nymph said:


> Just when you think your obsession can't possibly get much weirder, Lana posts on Instagram four hours ago a snippet of herself that suggests the illusion of being in bed with her in a room in West LA.
> 
> No. Fucking really.
> 
> https://www.instagram.com/p/BvzZMLcjQk-/


Do you think Lana del Rey is trying to reach out to you on the metaphysical plane


----------



## APBReloaded

From 1993 "Time Trax"









From 1995 "Goldeneye"


----------



## HIX

View attachment 821631

View attachment 821627


----------



## Eren Jaegerbomb

..... Yah. I seem to really like nice looking 40-something guys. Well, and men near my age too but... I mean if you still got it at 40 then I'm checking you out. Lol.
View attachment 821719


----------



## HIX

View attachment 821927


----------



## telepariah

One of each...


----------



## Eugenia Shepherd




----------



## Eugenia Shepherd

Jared Padalecki.


----------



## Mystic MagentaRose




----------



## BenevolentBitterBleeding




----------



## Wisteria

Lil Peep









Cobain









Shakira (1992)









Emilia clarke


----------



## WhoPutsTheirFaceOnABus




----------



## Forest Nymph

My second wife, January Jones. 









I'm trying to think of someone famous who has the same look as my current beau. I'm thinking. I'll be back.


----------



## Forest Nymph

I realized that he kind of looks like Scott Grimes. If Scott Grimes EVER in his entire career from being a child star from the 80s ever grew his hair out long or lightened it, because my guy has long strawberry blonde doll hair. Damn you Scott Grimes. 30 years of television and nothing to show for it but a conservative coif.


----------



## Introvertia




----------



## f0rsaken

No matter the hairstyle, i'd still marry this woman


----------



## Tropes

f0rsaken said:


> No matter the hairstyle, i'd still marry this woman
> 
> * *


Never seen her before but she has a gorgeous face. I love the sharp features that result from a sharp jaw and a tall brow, usually features you see on more elongated faces, but I also have a bit of a thing for the pixie type face... Usually those contradict, but she's the only woman I've seen that combines the beauties of both. She has sexy pronounced collar bones too.


----------



## f0rsaken

Tropes said:


> Never seen her before but she has a gorgeous face. I love the sharp features that result from a sharp jaw and a tall brow, usually features you see on more elongated faces, but I also have a bit of a thing for the pixie type face... Usually those contradict, but she's the only woman I've seen that combines the beauties of both. She has sexy pronounced collar bones too.


Couldn't agree more. Never thought about the term "pixie face" tbh ^^ i dig it as well is seems.
She is Hayley Williams btw, singer of Paramore. Her voice really fits her style as well, she can be cute and "hardcore" in her songs.


----------



## Tropes

f0rsaken said:


> Couldn't agree more. Never thought about the term "pixie face" tbh ^^ i dig it as well is seems.
> She is Hayley Williams btw, singer of Paramore. Her voice really fits her style as well, she can be cute and "hardcore" in her songs.


Thanks, I was wondering about the rest of her, and luckily she make an entire video consisting of following her jumping ass






I like her singing better here though





(It's probably just the difference in the editing though, never trust anyone's singing until you hear it coming from the shower)


----------



## Blazkovitz

f0rsaken said:


>


On this photo she really looks great!


----------



## f0rsaken

Tropes said:


> (It's probably just the difference in the editing though, never trust anyone's singing until you hear it coming from the shower)


hahah does street performance counts? ^^ 
h t t p s : / / www . youtube . com /watch?v=4FC8KhMpJvI


----------



## f0rsaken

Spacenik86 said:


> On this photo she really looks great!


This is her current hairstyle.. i like it too, but i can't betray my love for the orange ^^


----------



## Tropes

f0rsaken said:


> hahah does street performance counts? ^^
> h t t p s : / / www . youtube . com /watch?v=4FC8KhMpJvI


That I trust - Playful and fun and would make for a killer on Karaoke night.



f0rsaken said:


> This is her current hairstyle.. i like it too, but i can't betray my love for the orange ^^


The orange worked for me as well, but I am not sure to what extent it might be because (going by dates of music videos where she had red hair) she was younger when she had it.




Spacenik86 said:


> On this photo she really looks great!


This obviously isn't really a commentary about her in the photo - since it's as subjective as can be - but when I associate a specific hairstyle with someone from my life I have a difficult time accepting new entries, and even if I've seen them with multiple hairstyles throughout the years my mind will have a go to mental image when visualizing them. I liked that specific hairstyle on someone else - who was objectively not quite as photogenic but at one time was extremely beautiful to me - so my brain goes "this spot is occupied". It doesn't have to be a completely different style and color, but it can't be a complete match either, and this one is way to close.


----------



## Forest Nymph

She is beautiful. I'm not sexually attracted to her. So I'm not creeping on her.










For six more months.


----------



## Forest Nymph




----------



## Chompy

Queens


----------



## septic tank




----------



## septic tank




----------



## Queen of Cups

Nabbit said:


> View attachment 823581


----------



## Pippi

Hellena Handbasket said:


>


No, this is hot:


----------



## Flow Ozzy




----------



## Mange




----------



## Pippi

Mange said:


> View attachment 824071


She's purty.


----------



## Ttalkkugjil

A real good-looker.


----------



## septic tank




----------



## BenevolentBitterBleeding




----------



## incision

Zeeko Zaki, smokin' hot as FBI special agent OA!


----------



## Penny

So I saw an episode of Chopped. Paige VanZant, a woman UFC fighter was a contestant and she won. I just thought she was so pretty and I absolutely loved her hair style. It was a great show for anyone who hasn't seen it. She seems like a really down to earth beautiful person inside and out. Not the greatest pic of her.

https://www.google.com/search?q=pai...wIHjAhXF1FkKHR7RC78Q_AUIECgB&biw=1920&bih=883


----------



## Tropes

Duo said:


> Zeeko Zaki, smokin' hot as FBI special agent OA!


I don't know this show, but their faces do tell a story. He looks like he is trying to push out a dump while standing, the blonde looks like "You promised not to do that anymore!", and the brunette is like "that's my big boy!", and the guy in the background is like "Wohoo! Warning tape 5 feet over the ground, handling the body bag like it's fucking groceries, I'll just tell the motherfucking examinar I played soccer with the corpse! I don't give a fuck, I just do what I want!" (He recently broke up with his over controlling boyfriend and now he finds delight in breaking the rules in tiny ways).


----------



## Pippi

What. A. Man.


----------



## Doccium

Pippi said:


> What. A. Man.


Is slavery a joke to you? Do you have any idea how much my ancestors have suffered? I cannot comprehend how one can be so inconsiderate to post this here. My grandfather still has back problems from being used as some kind of burro and this reptilian lady is clearly suffering from this man on her back.

On a side note, she is pretty cute tho.


----------



## Doccium

Dorian Electra from their music video of "Flamboyant".


----------



## Eren Jaegerbomb

AnneM said:


> @Eroticarmin But WHO IS HE?? I'm dying of suspense. I feel like I should recognize him....


Sorry... somebody I probably talk about way too much xD

T. E. Lawrence Studies


----------



## AnneM

@Eroticarmin Oh my God, I feel like such a fucking stooge!!! Lawrence of Arabia was a _real _person???


----------



## Eren Jaegerbomb

AnneM said:


> @Eroticarmin Oh my God, I feel like such a fucking stooge!!! Lawrence of Arabia was a _real _person???


Yep! (And I can't colourize old photos for s**t, but I tried :laughing

View attachment 825745



Whoever coloured this though is a genius.
View attachment 825747


On an RAF speed boat model he helped design and build with some other people. I think one of the other person's name was Herbert? Picture possibly from 1930-1934. These designs were later improved and used as the speed rescue boats in WW2. Unfortunately he was dead by then and didn't get to see the boats do their stuff.
View attachment 825749


----------



## Blazkovitz




----------



## Eren Jaegerbomb

Spacenik86 said:


>


Is she doing what I think she's doing...?
Almost looks like the lesbian V sign


----------



## AnneM

Eroticarmin said:


> Whoever coloured this though is a genius.
> View attachment 825747


 @yippy nr 2 Look! It's _you_! But no figs in the background.


----------



## Blazkovitz

Eroticarmin said:


> Is she doing what I think she's doing...?
> Almost looks like the lesbian V sign


Didn't know about that :blushed:

I got interested in her after Eurovision 2016, she looked super hot and I loved her song:


----------



## Eren Jaegerbomb

Spacenik86 said:


> Didn't know about that :blushed:
> 
> I got interested in her after Eurovision 2016, she looked super hot and I loved her song:


I used to know somebody that way knew too much dirty stuff for their age and I was corrupted too young.
Lesbian sign is when girls make a V shape over their mouth and poke out their tongue. Somebody can correct me if I'm wrong though.

I like her womanly voice. It's a nice change from the squeaky girly voices.


----------



## Eren Jaegerbomb

Anyway since I seem to be derailing everyone's threads lately here's my "girl crush". It's not a sexual thing, its actually, "Wow she's cool/pretty I like her style. Wish I could be like her." Etc. And with that I'll shut up for a while so I'm not getting more annoying.
View attachment 825751

View attachment 825753

View attachment 825755

View attachment 825757


----------



## AnneM

My girl crush, the incomparable Bette Davis


----------



## AnneM

@Eroticarmin Whoa Check out this poem he wrote!!! See, that's what I'm talkin' about. Mmmmmmmmmm. Gimme some of THAT! I don't even _care_ if he was asexual. 

_I loved you, so I drew these tides of men into my hands
and wrote my will across the sky in stars
To earn you Freedom, the seven-pillared worthy house,
that your eyes might be shining for me
When we came._


----------



## Eren Jaegerbomb

AnneM said:


> @Eroticarmin Whoa Check out this poem he wrote!!! See, that's what I'm talkin' about. Mmmmmmmmmm. Gimme some of THAT! I don't even _care_ if he was asexual.
> 
> _I loved you, so I drew these tides of men into my hands
> and wrote my will across the sky in stars
> To earn you Freedom, the seven-pillared worthy house,
> that your eyes might be shining for me
> When we came._


I'm quite aware of this poem! (Book dedication thingy.)
The thing is _no historian_ has any idea who S.A is. If you want to know btw, he was enneagram 4 INFJ, but, became more like an INTJ as he got older. Or maybe he was always INTJ. Ah, idfk, lol.
But anyhow.


----------



## AnneM

Eroticarmin said:


> I'm quite aware of this poem! (Book dedication thingy.)
> The thing is _no historian_ has any idea who S.A is. If you want to know btw, he was enneagram 4 INFJ, but, became more like an INTJ as he got older. Or maybe he was always INTJ. Ah, idfk, lol.
> But anyhow.


You can talk to me about him ANY time! We can pm if you want. And I'll talk to you about Thomas Merton (also an INFJ 4) who had a mysterious lover named "M" (Margie). Weird.


----------



## AnneM

@Eroticarmin Or how about the mysterious monk poet Anne Sexton had a totally inappropriate correspondence with for years? He was smart enough never to meet her, although he did leave the monastery. The dedication of her last book of poems, published after her suicide, _The Awful Rowing Toward God_: 

*For Brother Dennis, wherever he is. *

I just can't get enough of that shit.


----------



## Eren Jaegerbomb

AnneM said:


> @Eroticarmin Or how about the mysterious monk poet Anne Sexton had a totally inappropriate correspondence with for years? He was smart enough never to meet her, although he did leave the monastery. The dedication of her last book of poems, published after her suicide, _The Awful Rowing Toward God_:
> 
> *For Brother Dennis, wherever he is. *
> 
> I just can't get enough of that shit.


I'll be happy to listen to anyone you want to talk about! :3
(Well in this case, read.)


----------



## yippy nr 2

So.....I discovered women's soccer this month and now I have a bonafide celeb crush <3


----------



## AnneM

@yippy nr 2 That was so not what I was expecting from you.


----------



## AnneM

@yippy nr 2 WHERE is her pubic hair?? Gross.


----------



## yippy nr 2

@AnneM Color me curious to what you did expect....


----------



## AnneM

@yippy nr 2 Maybe something more along these lines:


----------



## AnneM

Marvin the Dendroid said:


> Mi-Ce is Introverted Musing (Mi) + Extroverted Cephalosuction (Ce) i.e. her personality type is IMPish.


Whoa. Mad respect. I wish I could give you a fist bump.


----------



## AdaptingMotif




----------



## AnneM

@AdaptingMotif Aw. Is that what you think I look like? All of them put together into one? Thank you!!! You're so sweet. What a gentleman.


----------



## Pippi

AnneM said:


> I don't know. The bitch's only friends are mice. What type is that?












Look who's talking.


----------



## AnneM

Pippi said:


> Look who's talking.


:laughing::laughing::laughing:


----------



## yippy nr 2




----------



## Kynx




----------



## AnneM

Wow, @Kynx. Really?? You surprise me.....


----------



## Marvin the Dendroid

AnneM said:


> Wow, @*Kynx* . Really?? You surprise me.....


She's got her kynx, clearly.

I agree. Dude's handsome af. Brown skin looks gewd.


----------



## AnneM

Marvin the Dendroid said:


> She's got her kynx, clearly.
> 
> I agree. Dude's handsome af. Brown skin looks gewd.


This is MY black man: 









When I'm famous, we're going to be BEST friends.


----------



## Dr Whoresy

YOUR black man? :Thinking:


----------



## Aridela

The artistry :shocked:

And he's not bad to look at either.


----------



## AnneM

DrEquine said:


> YOUR black man? :Thinking:


Uh oh. That did sound bad, didn't it. Do I hear the PC sirens wailing in the distance?


----------



## Dr Whoresy

AnneM said:


> Uh oh. That did sound bad, didn't it. Do I hear the PC sirens wailing in the distance?


Yes. GET DOWN, THIS IS THE POLICE.


----------



## Paulie




----------



## Marvin the Dendroid




----------



## Kynx

AnneM said:


> Wow, @Kynx. Really?? You surprise me.....


Why? What's wrong with him?


----------



## AnneM

Kynx said:


> Why? What's wrong with him?


Nothing! He's hot! I'm just trying to reconcile the image I have of you in my mind with him in intimate embrace.


----------



## Kynx

AnneM said:


> Nothing! He's hot! I'm just trying to reconcile the image I have of you in my mind with him in intimate embrace.


Lol. 
I think you might need to give that image in your mind some serious adjustments if that surprised you. 

:encouragement:


----------



## AnneM

Kynx said:


> Lol.
> I think you might need to give that image in your mind some serious adjustments if that surprised you.
> 
> :encouragement:


Can you help me with that adjustment? :wink:


----------



## Kynx

AnneM said:


> Can you help me with that adjustment? :wink:


Not here h: 

But I will leave you with an old favourite instead


----------



## Aletheia

Aridela said:


> The artistry :shocked:
> 
> And he's not bad to look at either.


There's a documentary about this dancer on Netflix, all culminating to this performance of his. His personality was a little less attractive to me, if I recall. But he _is_ kind of young. There's no arguing that when he dances he's exquisite.


----------



## AnneM

Kynx said:


> Not here h:
> 
> But I will leave you with an old favourite instead


Aw, so sweet. Look at them all getting cancer in such a sexy way. I wish that dude's hand had gotten chopped off by the lawnmower. I would've run RIGHT OUT and gotten myself a Diet Coke.


----------



## Marvin the Dendroid

Aletheia said:


> There's a documentary about this dancer on Netflix, all culminating to this performance of his. His personality was a little less attractive to me, if I recall. But he _is_ kind of young. There's no arguing that when he dances he's exquisite.


What's wrong with his personality? Very SX 4 ISFP. Volatile and intense, IMHO nice to watch from a distance.


----------



## AnneM

How about this lunatic, Klaus Kinski? I must admit, I'm intrigued. I'd like to know if I could've tamed him.


----------



## Kynx

AnneM said:


> Aw, so sweet. Look at them all getting cancer in such a sexy way. I wish that dude's hand had gotten chopped off by the lawnmower. I would've run RIGHT OUT and gotten myself a Diet Coke.


I would do unspeakable things with that man. Help yourself to the diet coke.


----------



## bleghc




----------



## Aridela

Aletheia said:


> There's a documentary about this dancer on Netflix, all culminating to this performance of his. His personality was a little less attractive to me, if I recall. But he _is_ kind of young. There's no arguing that when he dances he's exquisite.


You are right re the personality - he has some controversial opinions I don't necessarily agree with.


----------



## Aridela

@blehBLEH Kaya Scordelario as Effy was absolutely haunting. 

I've watched these series numerous times; superb acting, especially seeing she was so young back then.


----------



## AnneM

Kynx said:


> I would do unspeakable things with that man. Help yourself to the diet coke.


Ew. I guess we have very different taste in men. I wouldn't touch that guy with a ten-foot pole. :bored:


----------



## Kynx

And there's always room for Keira Knightley


----------



## Kynx

AnneM said:


> Ew. I guess we have very different taste in men. I wouldn't touch that guy with a ten-foot pole. :bored:


Omg!


----------



## Aridela

Kynx said:


> And there's always room for Keira Knightley


Keira pisses me off big time.


----------



## Kynx

Aridela said:


> Keira pisses me off big time.


Wtf?


----------



## bleghc

Aridela said:


> @*blehBLEH* Kaya Scordelario as Effy was absolutely haunting.
> 
> I've watched these series numerous times; superb acting, especially seeing she was so young back then.


oo you know, i've actually never gotten around to watching _skins _! past the first episode or two anyways (and even then, i don't even really remember that much). i've had a bunch of people recommend/hype the show up for me so i should most definitely get around to it lol !! thanks for the comment.


----------



## Aridela

Kynx said:


> Wtf?


I don't know what it is, but she has always pissed me off. 

Since I first seen her play in 'The Hole'.


----------



## Aridela

blehBLEH said:


> oo you know, i've actually never gotten around to watching _skins _! past the first episode or two anyways (and even then, i don't even really remember that much). i've had a bunch of people recommend/hype the show up for me so i should most definitely get around to it lol !! thanks for the comment.


Do yourself a favour and watch it NOW.


----------



## AnneM

Kynx said:


> Omg!


He doesn't look like he's _ever_....like, not once!....cried himself to sleep over ontological concerns.


----------



## Aletheia

Marvin the Dendroid said:


> What's wrong with his personality? Very SX 4 ISFP. Volatile and intense, IMHO nice to watch from a distance.


Yes, very, _very_ SX ISFP and more than anything maybe just not my type? Again, I think it has something to do with his age, not sure. 
@blehBLEH oh damn, Bernie Sanders looking like a straight up intense dork. Would do him. Don't think those words would ever have come out of my mouth. It's also really obvious he's a sweetheart though?? If I came across him as a young man, I'd have him ramble off economic theory to me while I undress him with my eyes.


----------



## Marvin the Dendroid

AnneM said:


> How about this lunatic, Klaus Kinski? I must admit, I'm intrigued. I'd like to know if I could've tamed him.


You do love your reactive 8s :dry:


----------



## AnneM

What if you squished together Heath Ledger and Leo DiCaprio and made him _really_ obsessed with Jesus? Yeah, that guy.


----------



## Kynx

Aridela said:


> I don't know what it is, but she has always pissed me off.
> 
> Since I first seen her play in 'The Hole'.


I actually didn't notice her for years, which isn't unusual for me because I'm quite oblivious (to celebrities especially). Then I saw a pic of one day and realised I might not be entirely straight.


----------



## AnneM

Marvin the Dendroid said:


> You do love your reactive 8s :dry:


Yeah, I know. They're the only ones more violent than me when I'm violent.


----------



## Kynx

AnneM said:


> He doesn't look like he's _ever_....like, not once!....cried himself to sleep over ontological concerns.


I wouldn't care at all.
:kitteh:


----------



## Aridela

AnneM said:


> What if you squished together Heath Ledger and Leo DiCaprio and made him _really_ obsessed with Jesus? Yeah, that guy.
> 
> View attachment 829587
> 
> View attachment 829589


I'll take Heath; you can keep Leo.


----------



## bleghc

Aletheia said:


> Yes, very, _very_ SX ISFP and more than anything maybe just not my type? Again, I think it has something to do with his age, not sure.
> 
> @*blehBLEH* oh damn, Bernie Sanders looking like a straight up intense dork. Would do him. Don't think those words would ever have come out of my mouth. It's also really obvious he's a sweetheart though?? If I came across him as a young man, I'd have him ramble off economic theory to me while I undress him with my eyes.


LMAO 

right there with ya sister !! nothing like a cute dork with double my iq and vocabulary to turn me on tbh 

yes speak democratic socialism to me bernie bb xx


----------



## Marvin the Dendroid

AnneM said:


> Yeah, I know. They're the only ones more violent than me when I'm violent.


I like to imagine killing them violently, mostly my dad and ex-wife. Would very much like for them to burn in hell forever. Whenever I imagine nukes raining on Earth, which is often, I like to imagine them surviving only just and crawling all bloody and sick with radiation poisoning over mountains of dead bodies. Everyone else can vapourise instantly but they need to suffer for a very long time.


----------



## AnneM

Aridela said:


> I'll take Heath; you can keep Leo.


No! They have to be squished together.


----------



## Kynx

AnneM said:


> What if you squished together Heath Ledger and Leo DiCaprio and made him _really_ obsessed with Jesus? Yeah, that guy.
> 
> View attachment 829587
> 
> View attachment 829589


Heath Ledger is fit

Leo DiCaprio reminds me of my son. 
What a mood killer
Bye bye lady boner 
You ruined it


----------



## AnneM

Marvin the Dendroid said:


> I like to imagine killing them violently, mostly my dad and ex-wife. Would very much like for them to burn in hell forever. Whenever I imagine nukes raining on Earth, which is often, I like to imagine them surviving only just and crawling all bloody and sick with radiation poisoning over mountains of dead bodies. Everyone else can vapourise instantly but they need to suffer for a very long time.


:shocked::shocked::shocked::shocked::shocked::shocked::shocked::shocked::shocked::shocked::shocked::shocked:


----------



## Aridela

Aletheia said:


> Yes, very, _very_ SX ISFP and more than anything maybe just not my type? Again, I think it has something to do with his age, not sure.
> 
> @blehBLEH oh damn, Bernie Sanders looking like a straight up intense dork. Would do him. Don't think those words would ever have come out of my mouth. It's also really obvious he's a sweetheart though?? If I came across him as a young man, I'd have him ramble off economic theory to me while I undress him with my eyes.


You don't have to date him dear 

Re Bernie, just no.


----------



## AnneM

Kynx said:


> Heath Ledger is fit
> 
> Leo DiCaprio reminds me of my son.
> What a mood killer
> Bye bye lady boner
> You ruined it


Heath Ledger isn't fit, he's dead. The opposite of fit.


----------



## AnneM

Kynx said:


> I wouldn't care at all.
> :kitteh:


(_hardware whirs)_ This is the sound of me recalibrating what I know of INFP 5s.......


----------



## Aridela

AnneM said:


> No! They have to be squished together.


Now you're just being greedy Anne-Marie; you have to learn how to share.


----------



## Kynx

AnneM said:


> Heath Ledger isn't fit, he's dead. The opposite of fit.


Shit yeah, I forgot.


----------



## Kynx

AnneM said:


> (_hardware whirs)_ This is the sound of me recalibrating what I know of INFP 5s.......


I didn't think anyone knew about infp 5's


----------



## AnneM

Kynx said:


> I didn't think anyone knew about infp 5's


Hi, yes, I am AnnE-one, and I know about INFP 5s.


----------



## Aletheia

Aridela said:


> You don't have to date him dear
> 
> Re Bernie, just no.


Yeah, idk, I can see where someone checks the boxes for aesthetic physical attraction alone, but my libido can't separate that from... the vibe they carry. And that guy carries the vibe of "mommy didn't love me enough" along with a juvenile, entitled, pouty rebellion against that. And that is neither dateable or fuckable for me, it seems.


I do love me some oblivious dorks though ¯\_(ツ)_/¯


----------



## Aridela

Aletheia said:


> Yeah, idk, I can see where someone checks the boxes for aesthetic physical attraction alone, but my libido can't separate that from... the vibe they carry. And that guy carries the vibe of "mommy didn't love me enough" along with a juvenile, entitled, pouty rebellion against that. And that is neither dateable or fuckable for me, it seems.
> 
> 
> I do love me some oblivious dorks though ¯\_(ツ)_/¯


Moar for me.


----------



## AdaptingMotif

https://www.etonline.com/maggie-gyl...ole-other-level-on-the-dark-knight-set-111410

you don't have to click the link but since I was posting these pics of Maggie anyway and Heath has been a topic up til now ... figured I'd share this link that proves aliens have highjacked our computers and are keeping us pacified with scintillating thin people

if anyone has Maggie playing the part of Harley Quinn pls share... she'd devastate, demolish, devour, disassemble, and completely own that roll... in her younger years at least


----------



## Denature

I have a mixed opinion on this woman. In one way, she is cute, pretty, and seems to match what I think I like. Yet, something feels a bit off...like she's pretending or role playing a different person than she is. She seems ENFP/INFP....idk. What do you ladies and gentlemen think?


* *


----------



## AnneM

Denature said:


> I have an idea of what you might mean, but could you elaborate? In what ways would it make her less mature?


Ok, speaking from personal experience as well as from observation, very religious young people are much more likely to be intolerant of other ideologies, ways of life, etc. It tends to be a way to protect yourself from rather than engage with the world. Of course, that's not always true, but I think, ultimately, religion is only worth half a crap once you've lived a little and had your faith tested. Otherwise, it's just a glorified club. 

As a quite religious teenager, I'm sure I appeared to be _very_ mature. People told me so _all_ the time. What they didn't know was that I was incredibly repressed, and therefore prudish, self-righteous, and unforgiving. So.


----------



## AnneM

Denature said:


> I have a mixed opinion on this woman. In one way, she is cute, pretty, and seems to match what I think I like. Yet, something feels a bit off...like she's pretending or role playing a different person than she is. She seems ENFP/INFP....idk. What do you ladies and gentlemen think?


Honestly, many of the women on this thread look the same to me. I can hardly tell them apart. When you think of the diversity of human features, it's astounding that so many people's taste, apparently, gravitates toward this fairly rare standard. I mean, how many women do _you_ see on a daily basis that come anywhere close to looking like this? As long as this is what we think of as beauty, we will forever feel that, overall, human beings are wildly unattractive.


----------



## Lunatics

Denature said:


> I have a mixed opinion on this woman. In one way, she is cute, pretty, and seems to match what I think I like. Yet, something feels a bit off...like she's pretending or role playing a different person than she is. She seems ENFP/INFP....idk. What do you ladies and gentlemen think?
> 
> 
> * *


Oh no, Mrs. Midwest. She's already married and she aspires to be more mature. Maturity is a work in progress after all. Funny my partner says that although Mrs. Midwest is only 24 I look far younger than her, lol. h:


----------



## Meliodas

AnneM said:


> Honestly, many of the women on this thread look the same to me. I can hardly tell them apart. When you think of the diversity of human features, it's astounding that so many people's taste, apparently, gravitates toward this fairly rare standard. I mean, how many women do _you_ see on a daily basis that come anywhere close to looking like this? As long as this is what we think of as beauty, we will forever feel that, overall, human beings are wildly unattractive.


Funnily enough, I can see some clear differences and patterns emerging. I focus on the eyes and eyebrows mainly, as they tend to indicate type more strongly than other physical features.

@Lunatics female subjects, for example, are very reserved, dispassionate and detached - INTx. Therefore it does not surprise me that the males she posted are complementary to this. They tend to be outgoing, agreeable and focused, as ESFx would be. 
@Sei35 chose female subjects that are gentle, passionate and absorbed - IxFP types, with I think a slight preference for S due to their physical flexibility. I didn't see @Denature post images, but his preferences seem to describe someone similar to this, perhaps more INFP like.
@Six chose female subjects that are emotionally cool, elegant and ordered, with strongly defined features. This suggests a preference for IxTJ.

I, by contrast, chose emotionally turbulent, focused and intense subjects with soft features. This shows a strong preference for xSFP.


----------



## AnneM

I guess it's all well and good as long as you remember that physical attraction isn't everything (but I guess we're all _mature_ enough to know_ that_, right?) My husband isn't my physical type at all. But I can't deny that the guys I dated who were were also self-absorbed, whiny little bitches. Now, I find men who look like that less attractive, and men who look like my husband moreso. Personality bleeds thru physical looks like a juicy marker.


----------



## Lunatics

Inside Job said:


> Funnily enough, I can see some clear differences and patterns emerging. I focus on the eyes and eyebrows mainly, as they tend to indicate type more strongly than other physical features.
> 
> @Lunatics female subjects, for example, are very reserved, dispassionate and detached - INTx. Therefore it does not surprise me that the males she posted are complementary to this. They tend to be outgoing, agreeable and focused, as ESFx would be.


Hey, that's a cool concept.:tongue: However, we're talking strictly physical aesthetics here and we can agree that for some people a likable/compatible personality is more important than the embodiment of a physical ideal when it comes to romantic relationships.

By the way, this is Kate Moss and her pretties are out. I doubt she has panties on either. I can't tell how necessarily she comes off as reserved in this picture.roud:



Lunatics said:


> I've got too many.h:


----------



## Meliodas

AnneM said:


> I guess it's all well and good as long as you remember that physical attraction isn't everything (but I guess we're all _mature_ enough to know_ that_, right?) My husband isn't my physical type at all. But I can't deny that the guys I dated who were were also self-absorbed, whiny little bitches. Now, I find men who look like that less attractive, and men who look like my husband moreso. Personality bleeds thru physical looks like a juicy marker.


I am well aware that looks fade, and that a shitty attitude can last for a lifetime.

However physical features are still important to me. This is mainly because they can act as "cues" for other important traits (such as intelligence, emotionality, ability to focus, sex drive, etc) that may be hard to gauge in a short meeting, and awkward for me to discuss with someone directly. It would be rather difficult to ask you "are you able to have sex with me three times a day" for example, so I've got to assess it by proxy.

I know that impressions have power because by manipulating my physical appearance, I have received contrasting reactions from the same group of people.


----------



## AnneM

@Inside Job

*2:35*


----------



## Meliodas

Lunatics said:


> Hey, that's a cool concept.:tongue: However, we're talking strictly physical aesthetics here and we can agree that for some people a likable/compatible personality is more important than the embodiment of a physical ideal when it comes to romantic relationships.


Thanks. I wasn't speaking of a physical ideal so much - I'm not sure if I really have one. My ideas of beauty have and will continue to change as I absorb more experiences. What I'm discussing is more how certain physical traits tend to correlate with non-physical ones, sometimes in ways that we might not intuitively think about - and how that can be useful if you're looking for compatibility when the direct approach may backfire.



Lunatics said:


> By the way, this is Kate Moss and her pretties are out. I doubt she has panties on either. I can't tell how necessarily she comes off as reserved in this picture.roud:


I am not sure what to make of that picture, lol.


----------



## Meliodas

AnneM said:


> @Inside Job
> 
> *2:35*


I watched the clip from the beginning. This is an interesting idea for a movie, I'm sure that I'd have completely different views and experiences if I was a woman. I am not sure what specifically you wanted me to take on board though.


----------



## AnneM

Inside Job said:


> I watched the clip from the beginning. This is an interesting idea for a movie, I'm sure that I'd have completely different views and experiences if I was a woman. I am not sure what specifically you wanted me to take on board though.


I'll try to remember to come back and elaborate. Have to get my thoughts straight on the matter, and my brain is on my tasks right now. :bored:


----------



## BigApplePi

@AnneM and others. This thread can go on displaying your ideas of beauty and the results will hold. My experience is beauty/ handsomeness is both subjective ... and also universal, but I won't go into the latter. Not sure if I can put this into words ... I don't think I can. It has something to do with love and fancied love. You will and can find beautiful/ handsome if you dig up and fancy on how they will fulfill you in some way. Try it. Take some photo that you find merely average. Overlay imagining they fulfill you in some way. You will find them beautiful. I've had this experience several times.

Here is something more clear. I've been married for a few decades, my wife being a "babe" if you will. At a certain point she said, "The bloom is off the rose." Today I can't drag her out unless she puts on her makeup. Yet my attitude in measuring her attractiveness hasn't changed. She has grown older and so have I, keeping the same place. To me she is the same person. Her attractiveness in some sense hasn't changed.

More speculation: this is a little different when you see a person you have no relationship with. Then you may project your fancied wishes on them. Said another way, your relationship is visual only. So vision gets all the priority. This quickly changes if you get to know them ... unless they initially meet your idea of beauty.


----------



## Lunatics

Inside Job said:


> Thanks. I wasn't speaking of a physical ideal so much - I'm not sure if I really have one. My ideas of beauty have and will continue to change as I absorb more experiences. What I'm discussing is more how certain physical traits tend to correlate with non-physical ones, sometimes in ways that we might not intuitively think about - and how that can be useful if you're looking for compatibility when the direct approach may backfire.



Fair enough but that's a very difficult thing to do, often depending on chance and you'll keep on second-guessing yourself. What people put out there physically is merely for appearances, often a facade, thus subjective. I'm afraid there's no shortcut to getting to know someone.:laughing: You need to put the effort in first as they say nothing worth having is easy. 

Personally I've also experimented with my looks in the past, trying to project more of my inner self. People rarely guessed my character traits out of simply looking at me.


----------



## AnneM

Lunatics said:


> People rarely guessed my character traits out of simply looking at me.


Ditto.


----------



## Meliodas

Lunatics said:


> Fair enough but that's a very difficult thing to do, often depending on chance and you'll keep on second-guessing yourself. What people put out there physically is merely for appearances, often a facade, thus subjective. I'm afraid there's no shortcut to getting to know someone.:laughing: You need to put the effort in first as they say nothing worth having is easy.


There is a flipside: if you want a meaningful connection, ensure that the process of getting to know you is entertaining and satisfying. If you are vague, dance around and withhold intimacy, smart men will pick up on it and lose interest. Most psychologists would agree with me that effort has a parabolic relationship with reward. It is true that the things we gain with no time and effort are not highly valued, but the things that take an indeterminate amount of time and effort to acquire are ignored in favour of an alternative. Time and energy are both finite resources, and I bear this in mind when I interact with other people. 



Lunatics said:


> Personally I've also experimented with my looks in the past, trying to project more of my inner self. People rarely guessed my character traits out of simply looking at me.


I can relate to this. Being a chameleon at times is fun.


----------



## Lunatics

Inside Job said:


> It is true that the things we gain with no time and effort are not highly valued, but the things that take an indeterminate amount of time and effort to acquire are ignored in favour of an alternative. Time and energy are both finite resources, and I bear this in mind when I interact with other people.


Maybe that's why my best and most long-term relationships have been with men that first became friends. There was no end goal to become romantic partners.


----------



## Scoobyscoob

Lunatics said:


> Maybe that's why my best and most long-term relationships have been with men that first became friends. There was no end goal to become romantic partners.


Good for you! The very definition of a meaningful connection comes from a place of friendship first. Not lust, which is what a man is most likely to experience first when it comes to relationships and desire with a woman.


----------



## Meliodas

Lunatics said:


> Maybe that's why my best and most long-term relationships have been with men that first became friends. There was no end goal to become romantic partners.


No offence, but I suspect that the men who take this approach are either uncomfortable asking a girl out directly, or are just not that sexually attracted to you.


----------



## Scoobyscoob

Lunatics said:


> Maybe that's why my best and most long-term relationships have been with men that first became friends. There was no end goal to become romantic partners.


Read post #1339 that precisely proves my point. lol


----------



## Fennel

@Inside Job , analyzing our preferences now?
Here is my ideal man, for your viewing pleasure. Zhuge Liang, at least the way he's portrayed in the movie. Both looks and attitude.





In the Three Kingdoms 2010 series, I preferred Lu Su. In the movie he seems like a coward.
Zhou Yu from the series is both an intelligent and brave warrior type. Watch all three in action here, starting at 3:20.


----------



## Six

Lunatics said:


> I'm afraid there's no shortcut to getting to know someone.:laughing:.


You literally called me a selfish narcissist straight out of the gate because you knew I was A. Getting a puppy. B. Into redheads.



Lunatics said:


> Personally I've also experimented with my looks in the past, trying to project more of my inner self. People rarely guessed my character traits out of simply looking at me.


How could they?


----------



## Six

Inside Job said:


> I am well aware that looks fade, and that a shitty attitude can last for a lifetime.


----------



## Meliodas

Sei35 said:


> @Inside Job , analyzing our preferences now?
> Here is my ideal man, for your viewing pleasure. Zhuge Liang, at least the way he's portrayed in the movie. Both looks and attitude.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In the Three Kingdoms 2010 series, I preferred Lu Su. In the movie he seems like a coward.
> Zhou Yu from the series is both an intelligent and brave warrior type. Watch all three in action here, starting at 3:20.


They both look rather xSFP like to me with their passion, spontaneity and intense, focused gazes. I could give Zhuge Liang ISFP and Zhou Yu ESFP.


----------



## Fennel

Note to self: need to date a sensor sometime.


----------



## Meliodas

Sei35 said:


> Note to self: need to date a sensor sometime.


Alas, Sensors have a reputation in MBTI groups as boring, stupid and afraid of anything unconventional. I am sure that a lot of people on this and other similar forums mistype as Intuitives just because Ns are made to sound smarter and more creative. This bias is one of the main reasons that I prefer to use Socionics definitions and descriptions.

You may have already done this, but I would look into Socionics if you're interested to learn more about inter-type compatibility. A lot of the theory is jargon-dense and beyond my patience to decipher, to be honest, but I find the Erotic Styles particularly interesting.

http://definitive-socionics.wikidot.com/small-groups:erotic-attitudes

I see these dynamics play out a lot in back and forths between posters on the forum.


----------



## Meliodas

Scoobyscoob said:


> Read post #1339 that precisely proves my point. lol


Aha! It seems that this thread has attracted its first white knight.


----------



## Red Panda

thread needs more NTP cuties


----------



## Red Panda

more NTP cuties


----------



## Queen of Cups

@Red Panda 

They all have a very similar aesthetic to the child I'm certain is an NTP (he is constantly getting compliments on his long hair)


----------



## Red Panda

Denature said:


> I have a mixed opinion on this woman. In one way, she is cute, pretty, and seems to match what I think I like. Yet, something feels a bit off...like she's pretending or role playing a different person than she is. She seems ENFP/INFP....idk. What do you ladies and gentlemen think?
> 
> 
> * *


Seems SF to me, probably SFJ. Definitely doesn't give me NFP vibes.


----------



## Lunatics

Inside Job said:


> No offence, but I suspect that the men who take this approach are either uncomfortable asking a girl out directly, or are just not that sexually attracted to you.


Interpret it how it feels more comfortable to you as I don't see a problem in either.  Personally I don't necessarily like to be asked out straightaway anyway since I'm more introverted and shy. It doesn't change the fact that I've had a wonderful time with these people from being friends to then lovers.




Six said:


> You literally called me a selfish narcissist straight out of the gate because you knew I was A. Getting a puppy. B. Into redheads.


Aww, there, there... Here's a cookie. I just said what vibe you give off because of the way you express yourself online from what I saw(which has nothing to do with your looks and what this topic and discussion so far is about by the way:wink. You don't want to ruin all your hard work till now by loosing out on your dream partner by possibly having an ill personality.:tongue: Women like confident men but there's a fine line between confidence and arrogance which is what you've given me the impression of. Who knows, you may just be an online troll in disguise that likes to irk INFJ women.h:




Scoobyscoob said:


> Good for you! The very definition of a meaningful connection comes from a place of friendship first. Not lust, which is what a man is most likely to experience first when it comes to relationships and desire with a woman.


Thank you, Sir! I've been fortunate to come by some of my relationships in that manner. They were the most fulfilling.


----------



## Six

Lunatics said:


> Aww, there, there... Here's a cookie. I just said what vibe you give off because of the way you express yourself online from what I saw(which has nothing to do with your looks and what this topic and discussion so far is about by the way:wink. You don't want to ruin all your hard work till now by loosing out on your dream partner by possibly having an ill personality.:tongue: Women like confident men but there's a fine line between confidence and arrogance which is what you've given me the impression of. Who knows, you may just be an online troll in disguise that likes to irk INFJ women.h:


Do you notice people exchanging glances with each other when you speak in public? I'm just curious how you ended up settling on this as an appropriate notion of how to talk to adults? 

Because honestly not going on vibe but literal things you've said so far I find you rude, inconsistent in the things you say which shows a shocking lack of self-awareness, and you have an unpleasantly dismissive attitude to boot - you're offering me a "cookie" after being called out on your own behavior?

Here's one from me: I've barely spoken to you and I find you objectively repellent in ways I can point out, and on "vibe"? I'm picking out distinctive notes of bitterness and attention-seeking, so whatever your advice is? If it's zoning in on the tastes of someone like you? I think I'll pass, but thanks.


----------



## Scoobyscoob

Inside Job said:


> Aha! It seems that this thread has attracted its first white knight.


Tomato, to-mah-to. You call me a white knight, I call you desperate and loserish.


----------



## Scoobyscoob

Lunatics said:


> Thank you, Sir! I've been fortunate to come by some of my relationships in that manner. They were the most fulfilling.


Yeah, do what works for you.


----------



## Lunatics

Six said:


> Do you notice people exchanging glances with each other when you speak in public? I'm just curious how you ended up settling on this as an appropriate notion of how to talk to adults?
> 
> Because honestly not going on vibe but literal things you've said so far I find you rude, inconsistent in the things you say which shows a shocking lack of self-awareness, and you have an unpleasantly dismissive attitude to boot - you're offering me a "cookie" after being called out on your own behavior?
> 
> Here's one from me: I've barely spoken to you and I find you objectively repellent in ways I can point out, and on "vibe"? I'm picking out distinctive notes of bitterness and attention-seeking, so whatever your advice is? If it's zoning in on the tastes of someone like you? I think I'll pass, but thanks.


 What the heck... Why so serious? This is just a forum and if you choose to twist my words and take offense as a result it's your choice. Anyway, good day to you, too, Sir.


----------



## Red Panda

can you guys stop spamming and covering up my NTP cuties or I'll have to quote myself and bump them


----------



## Red Panda

thanks


----------



## brightflashes

Sorry Peeps. I had to delete the post. I couldn't stand the idea of any other person possibly falling into love with my man.


----------



## brightflashes

Inside Job said:


> No offence, but I suspect that the men who take this approach are either uncomfortable asking a girl out directly, or are just not that sexually attracted to you.


This is with the assumption that the man is comfortable with his sexuality. Not all men are lucky enough to be without sexual disorders. I mention this because of the men I know intimately, the ones who take this approach typically have guilt issues regarding sexuality or have been sexually abused in the past. It just takes them longer to feel comfortable with sex. 

There's also the whole idea of demisexuality, too.

I'm not trying to start an argument, but just to offer a different point of view that doesn't really have anything to do with how sexually appealing the woman is.

I think grey eyes are sexy:


----------



## Lunatics

brightflashes said:


> There's also the whole idea of demisexuality, too.



Interesting point, both my partner and I are demisexual. And we can appreciate aesthetics without feeling sexually attracted. For example I acknowledge when someone is beautiful physically but I don't want to sleep with them unless I'm connected to the person emotionally and there's a psychological chemistry. 


On topic: another belle.:tongue:


----------



## Meliodas

Scoobyscoob said:


> Tomato, to-mah-to. You call me a white knight, I call you desperate and loserish.


The difference is that only the former is true. 

The behaviours you imply that one should adopt - such as detachment and withholding one's true intentions for leverage - may be effective with younger Se/Ni ego type women, but do not apply to other types. In any case, the approach is still deceitful and aromantic.


----------



## Six

Inside Job said:


> The difference is that only the former is true.
> 
> The behaviours you imply that one should adopt - such as detachment and withholding one's true intentions for leverage - may be effective with younger Se/Ni ego type women, but do not apply to other types. In any case, the approach is still deceitful and aromantic.







"...you know what? _I like Jude Law..._"


----------



## Six

Also Emma Fryer's s'cute:


----------



## F u z z y




----------



## WhereverIMayRoam




----------



## Doccium

This man right here though...


----------



## Pippi

WhereverIMayRoam said:


>


That lady reminds me of @AnneM.


----------



## AnneM

Pippi said:


> That lady reminds me of @AnneM.


Thanks! Although, evidently, she has more money to blow on tattoos than I do. :sad:

Wait....are those even real? Or just one of those weird tattoo shirts??

OK, 2nd edit here. I'm retarded. Those are not real tattoos.


----------



## AnneM

@Doccium Oh yeah, I'm right there with you on him.


----------



## AnneM

It's all in the humerus bone, people.


----------



## Paulie

AnneM said:


> It's all in the humerus bone, people.
> 
> View attachment 833453
> 
> 
> View attachment 833455
> 
> 
> View attachment 833457


Or a very good imagination, lol!


----------



## Meliodas

Paulie said:


> Or a very good imagination, lol!


That should not be a surprise, for the pictures @AnneM posted look like they are of ENxP types.


----------



## WhereverIMayRoam

Pippi said:


> That lady reminds me of @*AnneM* .



That lady (Jaimie Alexander) always reminds me of an inked beauty who's celebrating her birthday today. She used to roam the streets of PerC years ago.




AnneM said:


> Thanks! Although, evidently, she has more money to blow on tattoos than I do. :sad:
> 
> Wait....are those even real? Or just one of those weird tattoo shirts??
> 
> OK, 2nd edit here. I'm retarded. Those are not real tattoos.



She's wearing a tattoo shirt in the picture although she does have real tattoos. The picture is probably the set of Blindspot which explains the tattoo shirt. It takes 3 tattoo artists and several hours to put tattoos on her for the show so they probably just use the tattoo shirt whenever possible.

She also played as Lady Sif in the first two Thor movies and a few episodes of Agents Of Shield.


----------



## AnneM

Inside Job said:


> That should not be a surprise, for the pictures @AnneM posted look like they are of ENxP types.


I don't know about the other two, but don't you think Bill Murray is ESFP?


----------



## Pippi

AnneM said:


> Thanks! Although, evidently, she has more money to blow on tattoos than I do. :sad:
> 
> Wait....are those even real? Or just one of those weird tattoo shirts??
> 
> OK, 2nd edit here. I'm retarded. Those are not real tattoos.


I didn't know that, but I thought her face & eyebrows looked like a picture you posted before somewhere.


----------



## Theodore




----------



## Meliodas

More glamorous:


----------



## Meliodas

More natural:


----------



## Kynx

brightflashes said:


> This is with the assumption that the man is comfortable with his sexuality. Not all men are lucky enough to be without sexual disorders. I mention this because of the men I know intimately, the ones who take this approach typically have guilt issues regarding sexuality or have been sexually abused in the past. It just takes them longer to feel comfortable with sex.
> 
> There's also the whole idea of demisexuality, too.
> 
> I'm not trying to start an argument, but just to offer a different point of view that doesn't really have anything to do with how sexually appealing the woman is.
> 
> I think grey eyes are sexy:


He reminds me of an ex (entp), except my ex has brown eyes. 
So all you'd need really is a pair of contact lenses....


----------



## AnneM

Just look at all that beautiful red hair! I know how y'all love your redheads. 


__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## Meliodas

AnneM said:


> Just look at all that beautiful red hair! I know how y'all love your redheads.
> 
> View attachment 836265


An interesting proposition. I think we might be restricted to doggy style, though.


----------



## BigApplePi

Inside Job said:


> An interesting proposition. I think we might be restricted to doggy style, though.


Perhaps you meant "horsie" style. I believe one can find other options though.


----------



## Theodore

AnneM said:


> Just look at all that beautiful red hair! I know how y'all love your redheads.
> 
> View attachment 836265


What's the German word for an overpowering but strictly mental urge to vomit?


----------



## Stopping By Woods

AnneM said:


> Just look at all that beautiful red hair! I know how y'all love your redheads.
> 
> View attachment 836265


Aye, that we do, although I prefer mine bipedal on the whole



Inside Job said:


> An interesting proposition. I think we might be restricted to doggy style, though.


Hmmm, depends, she might be blessed with 2...



Theodore said:


> What's the German word for an overpowering but strictly mental urge to vomit?


übelkeiterregendedenkbild (?)


----------



## Meliodas

Stopping By Woods said:


> Hmmm, depends, she might be blessed with 2...


That is true...now I am reminded of a comic I read somewhere - R18 of course - where a boy gets a rather comely centaur as a wife.


----------



## WarmMachines

AnneM said:


> Just look at all that beautiful red hair! I know how y'all love your redheads.
> 
> View attachment 836265











I know AnneM is being sarcastic, but...y'all need therapy if that turns you on in ANY way.


----------



## daleks_exterminate

Theodore said:


> What's the German word for an overpowering but strictly mental urge to vomit?


Pretty sure it's 'ich liebe dich'


----------



## BigApplePi

WarmMachines said:


> I know AnneM is being sarcastic, but...y'all need therapy if that turns you on in ANY way.
> 
> 
> 
> ANY? There must have been some response else why all the replies? Isn't it a non-surprising possibility with a secret beauty? It could be worse:
Click to expand...


----------



## Pippi

BigApplePi said:


>


Damn, I looked hot back then.


----------



## BigApplePi

Pippi said:


> Damn, I looked hot back then.


If that waz you, there's somethin' about it that does grab ya.


----------



## L P

Mary Christmas said:


>


this is too much.


----------



## WarmMachines

*posts my own picture* :smug:


----------



## daleks_exterminate

WarmMachines said:


> *posts my own picture* :smug:


That was my move :tongue:


----------



## Blazkovitz

A Melanesian beauty


----------



## Stopping By Woods

daleks_exterminate said:


> I really only have three celebrity crushes:
> 
> 1.)Morena Baccarin.
> 
> 
> 2.) Noel Fielding
> 
> 
> 3.) Richard Ayoade


Several years ago, I went into London to meet up with a French girl.

She had a major crush on...or maybe a mild obsession with...Noel Fielding. 

I had recorded hours worth of some Boosh special programming for her that had been on Radio 1.

Having exited Piccadilly Circus, and walking to my destination, I passed Ayoade in the street, who was looking somewhat intense...

I was wearing a Firefly t-shirt at the time.

Lame example of synchronicity.

Morena is indeed attractive, but I always preferred Jewel Staite and Summer Glau.

I leave you with the best ever round of Buzzcocks ever


----------



## Kynx

L P said:


> this is too much.


Why?


----------



## HIX

View attachment 836409


View attachment 836411


View attachment 836413


----------



## Six

Another pretty redhead.


----------



## Denature

Get off of Instagram and hang out with me :wink:


* *

















Hey! What's your personality type? Mine is INTJ :happy:

* *

















Excuse me young lady? What are you looking at me like that for? :wink:

* *

















Hey, I like your hair. Isn't it difficult to keep it that nice?

* *


















*Too shy to talk to*

* *


















*Thinks to self* "She's pretty".

* *

















*Looks at her with curiosity*

* *


















Hey! My name's Denature. Nice to meet you :happy:

* *

















*Looks at her* "Is something wrong?" I think to myself.

* *


----------



## AnneM

Six said:


> Another pretty redhead.
> 
> View attachment 836439


And a good mother, to boot. My friend, I think you need look no further.


----------



## contradictionary

AnneM said:


> And a good mother, to boot. My friend, I think you need look no further.


Are you implicitly promoting yourself?

Someone might paying attention. 


_Sent sans PC_


----------



## AnneM

contradictionary said:


> Are you implicitly promoting yourself?
> 
> Someone might paying attention.
> 
> 
> _Sent sans PC_


I have no idea what you're talking about, weirdo. Unless you're trying to say I'm a DOG? :exterminate:


----------



## BigApplePi

AnneM said:


> I have no idea what you're talking about (clues pending), weirdo*. Unless you're trying to say I'm a DOG (dogs can't type)?


*
On topic as a kind of beauty


----------



## Six

Frankly My Deer said:


> Jim Halpert from 'The Office'


My sister fancies him as a character because he portrays: "Emotional intelligence".

View attachment 836497


She wants that personality in the physicality of Les Twins so we both have complicated tastes:













AnneM said:


> And a good mother, to boot. My friend, I think you need look no further.


Yep she's a good girl, I didn't get to meet the dad however.


----------



## AnneM

Six said:


> Yep she's a good girl, I didn't get to meet the dad however.


Sigh, deadbeat dads.


----------



## Pippi

BigApplePi said:


> *
> On topic as a kind of beauty


----------



## Cherry

Six said:


> My sister fancies him as a character because he portrays: "Emotional intelligence".
> 
> View attachment 836497
> 
> 
> She wants that personality in the physicality of Les Twins so we both have complicated tastes:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yep she's a good girl, I didn't get to meet the dad however.


haha! I also fancy his emotional intelligence and ability to understand what Pam is thinking or feeling without her even saying it (and caring about it) - which I think is basically just the long way to say EQ. I don't mind Jim's physicality though, I like his blue eyes and golden hair.

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## daleks_exterminate

*Danny Devito, obviously.*
Thread can shut down now. We can all agree this is peak human perfection.


----------



## daleks_exterminate

Six said:


> Another pretty redhead.
> 
> View attachment 836439


She's cute, but






not quite as cute as my child. Sorry, not sorry.


----------



## daleks_exterminate

Stopping By Woods said:


> Several years ago, I went into London to meet up with a French girl.
> 
> She had a major crush on...or maybe a mild obsession with...Noel Fielding.
> 
> I had recorded hours worth of some Boosh special programming for her that had been on Radio 1.
> 
> Having exited Piccadilly Circus, and walking to my destination, I passed Ayoade in the street, who was looking somewhat intense...
> 
> I was wearing a Firefly t-shirt at the time.
> 
> Lame example of synchronicity.
> 
> Morena is indeed attractive, but I always preferred Jewel Staite and Summer Glau.
> 
> I leave you with the best ever round of Buzzcocks ever


I'm really not sure if this means we should befriends or if we should fight irl.


----------



## L P

Mary Christmas said:


> Why?


It's her, in slow motion, moving her mouth, with a pure white background, that gif is like a glimpse of heaven.


----------



## Six

daleks_exterminate said:


> She's cute, but
> View attachment 836531
> not quite as cute as my child. Sorry, not sorry.


Oh Daleks no don't compare your dog to other dogs you're going to give xim/xir a complex!


----------



## daleks_exterminate

Six said:


> Oh Daleks no don't compare your dog to other dogs you're going to give xim/xir a complex!


It's not a problem when it's just being aware of how great you are. Faking modesty is a sham. Acknowledging your greatness is really just being humble when you think about it. :wink:


----------



## WarmMachines

This guy. I am addicted.


----------



## BigApplePi

Mary Christmas said:


>


I read lips. What does "pooyaa" mean?


----------



## Kynx

BigApplePi said:


> I read lips. What does "pooyaa" mean?


No idea. 
You can all just use your imagination :happy:


----------



## Stopping By Woods

BigApplePi said:


> I read lips. What does "pooyaa" mean?


She's giving encouragement to her beau...a constipated US Navy S.E.A.L. who has just eaten a whole bar of laxative chocolate.


----------



## Stopping By Woods

daleks_exterminate said:


> I'm really not sure if this means we should befriends or if we should fight irl.


Well, I'm open to giving it a go if you are... :wink:


----------



## daleks_exterminate

Stopping By Woods said:


> Well, I'm open to giving it a go if you are... :wink:


Absolutely, let me just sign up for a krav maga gym and the fight should be what in six months? Haha


----------



## MrsAndrewJacoby

Lunatics said:


> It's not only men that tend to have that "type" so don't worry. It depends on the person to me and it isn't gender exclusive. I like young men, too. Only in looks though. There's nothing worse than dating an immature(other than abusive of courseh guy for a woman. You can't have that as the father of your children. Same applies to women in reverse I'd assume. However, it's a worldwide phenomenon, at least in the western part of the world, that younger people as a whole mature slower in mentality than previous generations. Good luck finding a young, mature woman at the age of 19.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe, if she's very religious you'd have a better chance of her being that.




I think my type (sometimes) falls into the cute spectrum too. And I don't think there's anything wrong with that. A person can be very much grown and mature, yet still have that "cute" vibe.





Henry Lau (age 30)



David Krumholtz (age 32 at the time; as of late he looks a bit older and less "cute" now that he's gained weight...)


Shia LaBeouf (age 33; Shia's always trying to don a tough guy look, but he's got this cuteness that persists anyway. :wink: )


----------



## Six

daleks_exterminate said:


> She's cute, but
> View attachment 836531
> not quite as cute as my child. Sorry, not sorry.


I mean, you know, Daleks, it is what it is!









I'm not saying she's cuter than yours. I'm not going to say she's been a dream. I'm just saying: You've got your dog. I've got mine. It is what it is... it's simply not a contest - is all I'm saying.






It's okay. x


----------



## WarmMachines

You know someone is handsome when they are literally BANNED from a country for being too handsome.


----------



## Kynx

Stopping By Woods said:


> Ah, then my work here is done...
> 
> I think the lady in question - who is she by the way?


Gal Gadot


----------



## Eugenia Shepherd

Adam Driver.


----------



## RyuukoGo




----------



## Phil

Handsome man:









Beautiful woman:


----------



## WarmMachines

Shepherdess said:


> Adam Driver.


Adam Driver looks like my dentist :shocked:


----------



## Eugenia Shepherd

WarmMachines said:


> Adam Driver looks like my dentist :shocked:


:shocked: :laughing:


----------



## MrsAndrewJacoby

WarmMachines said:


> View attachment 837071
> 
> 
> You know someone is handsome when they are literally BANNED from a country for being too handsome.


This guy gives Ricky Martin a run for his money, lol.


----------



## angelfish

MrsAndrewJacoby said:


> This guy gives Ricky Martin a run for his money, lol.


I think Omar Borkan is more aesthetically appealing, personally! I never really understood the Ricky Martin thing... 

Also, interestingly, Wikipedia: _Later, the delegation of the United Arab Emirates issued a statement clarifying that Borkan and the other two models were never asked to leave the country, only the festival, and that had nothing to do with being "too handsome," but was related to the unexpected presence on the stand of men, something that challenged the country's custom regarding having women not to interact with men who are not of their family. They also stated that Al Gala had performed "indecent" dances at the event._

"Indecent" dances... :laughing:


----------



## Phil

Can't speak for the books but Prisoner of Akzabaan is still by far and away the best Harry Potter movie, and it's all thanks to this handsy boi right here.


----------



## ai.tran.75

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## angelfish

Cate Blanchett wound up on a lot of worst-dressed lists for this one, but I think she looks like a solar goddess and I love it. I do think the metallic top would have been better if it was a little more delicately done. Still - if anyone can pull off celestial, it's her!


----------



## septic tank




----------



## WarmMachines

I honestly never gave a damn about Jamie Dornan. Then I saw him smile...









I am still not over Joan Holloway. I like big bust and I cannot lie. :smug:


----------



## MrsAndrewJacoby

angelfish said:


> I think Omar Borkan is more aesthetically appealing, personally! I never really understood the Ricky Martin thing...
> 
> Also, interestingly, Wikipedia: _Later, the delegation of the United Arab Emirates issued a statement clarifying that Borkan and the other two models were never asked to leave the country, only the festival, and that had nothing to do with being "too handsome," but was related to the unexpected presence on the stand of men, something that challenged the country's custom regarding having women not to interact with men who are not of their family. They also stated that Al Gala had performed "indecent" dances at the event._
> 
> "Indecent" dances... :laughing:


I know he's not everyone's ideal. But to me, Ricky is probably the hottest celebrity alive.


----------



## WarmMachines

MrsAndrewJacoby said:


> I know he's not everyone's ideal. But to me, Ricky is probably the hottest celebrity alive.


Sadly, Ricky plays for the other team.


----------



## Cherry




----------



## SgtPepper

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## Phil

*Handsome Man*










*Beautiful Woman:*










(Oh God please don't murder me for this)


----------



## Veggie

Phil said:


> (Oh God please don't murder me for this)


Jason Momoa truly IS a God who has the right to be anything he feels like being, lol.


----------



## Queen of Cups

Veggie said:


> Jason Momoa truly IS a God who has the right to be anything he feels like being, lol.


----------



## Phil

Veggie said:


> Jason Momoa truly IS a God who has the right to be anything he feels like being, lol.


Well he plays one on TV :tongue:

(Also I am joking I'd be more than happy for him to take me from behind and mush my face into the pillows :blushed: )


----------



## MrsAndrewJacoby

WarmMachines said:


> Sadly, Ricky plays for the other team.


I know. :sad: Doesn't stop a woman from dreaming though, lol...


----------



## SgtPepper

Veggie said:


> Jason Momoa truly IS a God who has the right to be anything he feels like being, lol.












i dig his style


----------



## angelfish

MrsAndrewJacoby said:


> I know he's not everyone's ideal. But to me, Ricky is probably the hottest celebrity alive.


Well, I won't fight you for him, lol! 

I think the hottest ladies are 



















I have a harder time with the guys. I can agree/disagree on certain people, but when it comes to selecting by hand, I just always end up wanting them to look more like my partner. :blushed:


----------



## Phil

angelfish said:


> I have a harder time with the guys. I can agree/disagree on certain people, but when it comes to selecting by hand, I just always end up wanting them to look more like my partner. :blushed:


That's the most 629 so/sx thing I've ever heard. Well I don't know if it is actually, I just agree 100% and have the same type stuff! I find it easier to post men too, even though I don't have a partner at the moment. 










I like my guys with a little salt and pepper.


----------



## baby blue me

And ohhhh my god:
















Me:


----------



## Cherry

Papa Von Trapp


----------



## Katie Koopa




----------



## Phil

Katie Koopa said:


> View attachment 837907


Oh yeah check out their stitching so hot


----------



## Pippi




----------



## Pippi

Phil said:


> That's the most 629 so/sx thing I've ever heard. Well I don't know if it is actually, I just agree 100% and have the same type stuff! I find it easier to post men too, even though I don't have a partner at the moment.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I like my guys with a little salt and pepper.


----------



## Phil

Pippi said:


>


Maybe not that old :laughing:

Unless they're Gandalf.


----------



## Pippi

Phil said:


> Maybe not that old :laughing:
> 
> Unless they're Gandalf.


Gandalf! :laughing:

Ok, but Sean Connery, Phil! He still looks handsome.











I don't like the guys who look like they're obsessed with their hair. Do an image search for _grey + hair + man_, and most of them look like their hair is all they spend their time thinking about. Even if you add the word _rugged_ to the search, they mostly look like hair obsessives.


----------



## Phil

Pippi said:


> Gandalf! :laughing:
> 
> Ok, but Sean Connery, Phil! He still looks handsome.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't like the guys who look like they're obsessed with their hair. Do an image search for _grey + hair + man_, and most of them look like their hair is all they spend their time thinking about. Even if you add the word _rugged_ to the search, they mostly look like hair obsessives.


Sean! Don't make me blush in front of all these people :blushed: I'm pretending I'm outside and not in my house. I'm not. But I second that notion on the hair, if I was a woman I wouldn't want a guy who spent as much if not more time than me in the mirror. To stick with the LOTR theme, I'd take wild ranger Aragorn over King Aragorn.


----------



## Pippi

Phil said:


> Sean! Don't make me blush in front of all these people :blushed: I'm pretending I'm outside and not in my house. I'm not. But I second that notion on the hair, if I was a woman I wouldn't want a guy who spent as much if not more time than me in the mirror. To stick with the LOTR theme, I'd take wild ranger Aragorn over King Aragorn.


What's your opinion on Tommy Lee Jones' smirk?
(Or Resting Smirk Face, whichever it may be?)


----------



## Phil

Pippi said:


> What's your opinion on Tommy Lee Jones' smirk?
> (Or Resting Smirk Face, whichever it may be?)


I jones for a bearded Tommy Lee Jones










How about a bearded Patrick Stewart?


----------



## Pippi

Phil said:


> I jones for a bearded Tommy Lee Jones
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How about a bearded Patrick Stewart?












I don't think I ever thought Patrick Stewart was that cute or hot. I had a crush on Q before, though.


----------



## Six

daleks_exterminate said:


> I've said it once, I've said it a thousand times:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have a type.


Ayoade ticks BBC / INTP - criteria, on all levels... however:









Katherine Parkinson, yeah, nice to meet you!









And what's up...









Oh really? Seriously?






Yeah that's good... see you later.


----------



## HIX

View attachment 839713


----------



## LeSangDeCentAns




----------



## contradictionary

Not the prettiest woman alive but still cute, healthy, fit, active. Sane, calm and mature while still knowing how to have fun and be expressive. Looks strong while still being feminine. All around character which exudes aura of positivity and inspiration.

https://www.washingtonexaminer.com/...woman-rides-political-wave-after-first-debate

Enviable.



_Sent sans PC_


----------



## Phil

contradictionary said:


> Not the prettiest woman alive but still cute,


I'm sure you meet the standards you hold women to, as you wipe Cheeto dust onto the crotch of your sweatpants.


----------



## Necrofantasia

Would give up my left hand to meet this man.


----------



## contradictionary

Phil said:


> I'm sure you meet the standards you hold women to, as you wipe Cheeto dust onto the crotch of your sweatpants.


This thread is not really about standards but more to 'aspirations', so to speak. But you may differ. 

In honesty, the real most perfect person is the one you have next to you, NOW, which surely depends on how you make yourself in accepting of him/her.

Anyway, what's your 'aspiration', sir. Kind enough to (re) share? 



_Sent sans PC_


----------



## Mystic MagentaRose

*Timothée Chalamet* I always been attracted to baby faces.


----------



## Blazkovitz




----------



## Cherry

Blazkovitz said:


>


Beautiful :hearteyes: I just saved this onto pinterest.
Would love to make it my avatar :kitteh:


----------



## Blazkovitz

Frankly My Dear said:


> Beautiful :hearteyes: I just saved this onto pinterest.
> Would love to make it my avatar :kitteh:


It's an image of the moon goddess in Filianism aka Feminine Spirituality. I like some of their ideas, though they are too misandric and authoritarian.


----------



## Cherry

Blazkovitz said:


> It's an image of the moon goddess in Filianism aka Feminine Spirituality. I like some of their ideas, though they are too misandric and authoritarian.


Interesting, never heard of it. I just love this kind of art.


----------



## NipNip




----------



## VeniceBitch

Also, recently


----------



## BenevolentBitterBleeding

wet (⊙ヮ⊙)


----------



## Blazkovitz

This girl is quite close to my ideal. Fair skin, long brown hair, a smooth bare belly.


----------



## Flow Ozzy




----------



## Echoe

Fan illustration for A Song of Ice and Fire












Linda Harrison as Nova from Planet of the Apes.


----------



## contradictionary

Flow Ozzy said:


>


ROFLMAO. Oh hey, I would not call him ugly or physically challenged either.


----------



## Flow Ozzy

contradictionary said:


> ROFLMAO. Oh hey, I would not call him ugly or physically challenged either.


What are you talking about ? It's quite a good looking person, that lady too that I posted. :frustrating:


----------



## WickerDeer

BigApplePi said:


> I agree. These photos are so outstanding they belong in a photography museum I'd say. (Except maybe for A. Cooke, the right hand photo which is the most ordinary (?)).
> 
> What is it? The stark black and white photography?


I noticed her eyes though--she looks so relaxed for a mug shot which made me wonder if she was a little bit mentally ill.

But I looked her up--she was accused of Bigamy (entering into marriage while already married) as well as a thief with a ton of aliases, and was described by police as "rather good looking." 






Museums of History  New South Wales


Museums of History NSW is changing the way our past is understood and our future will be experienced.




sydneylivingmuseums.com.au





Hey--I found the lady in one of my favorite songs (thanks to attic posting it in the INFP forum) --she's in a mugshot, from Australia I guess. She was in jail for slashing a man's face with a razor in a barber shop.


----------



## Electra

He was in love once, with a girl, so he asked her father for the girls' hand in marriage,
but her father said no because he was a Norwegian Travveller while they were Norwegian;
so he never found another girl his entire life. They said he cried when he played their song.
(He was a famous mucisian, song writer/ music teacher and mechanic)


----------



## Ewok City




----------



## BenevolentBitterBleeding




----------



## pwowq

I find movements far more attractive.


----------



## Flabarac Brupip

pwowq said:


> I find movements far more attractive.


That was really nice.


----------



## 545769

pwowq said:


> I find movements far more attractive.


That’s an interesting perspective about movements.

I’d say for me setting is what I find more attractive. Just gonna use Aragorn from LOTR for instance. As a ranger, he’s really sexy. In the end when they’ve cleaned him up into a manicured look, brushed his hair, and he’s a king, he loses half his attractiveness. That’s why I don’t find most models very attractive, because generally they are too perfect and clean for me. The model and the setting is too manicured. Loses the rugged appeal.


----------



## Six

Sweet but Psycho said:


> That’s an interesting perspective about movements.
> 
> I’d say for me setting is what I find more attractive. Just gonna use Aragorn from LOTR for instance. As a ranger, he’s really sexy. In the end when they’ve cleaned him up into a manicured look, brushed his hair, and he’s a king, he loses half his attractiveness. That’s why I don’t find most models very attractive, because generally they are too perfect and clean for me. The model and the setting is too manicured. Loses the rugged appeal.












Yeah I remember laughing about this with someone she was saying how awful it was to see viggo mortensen cleaned up...


----------



## Six

I think another thing is expressive faces - I've always fancied Jessica Hynes and I think part of it is just how many faces she pulls whilst she's talking - it's fun to watch...


----------



## 545769

Six said:


> Yeah I remember laughing about this with someone she was saying how awful it was to see viggo mortensen cleaned up...


Thank you! This is the visual version of _exactly _what I was trying to describe. I mean, he’s by no means an ugly man...but in that top picture is when I’m like, “Dang, he’s sexy!”

I think that’s why I’m so attracted to hands too. It goes hand in hand (hehe don’t mind my pun) with the rugged, working man, appeal.

Though I will admit, when I say rugged and dirty from a good days work, I don’t mean lack of personal hygiene and a duck dynasty beard. That goes too far for me. I like that inbetween.


----------



## WickerDeer

Sweet but Psycho said:


> That’s an interesting perspective about movements.
> 
> I’d say for me setting is what I find more attractive. Just gonna use Aragorn from LOTR for instance. As a ranger, he’s really sexy. In the end when they’ve cleaned him up into a manicured look, brushed his hair, and he’s a king, he loses half his attractiveness. That’s why I don’t find most models very attractive, because generally they are too perfect and clean for me. The model and the setting is too manicured. Loses the rugged appeal.


Yeah, it's interesting how different attraction can be for everyone. I had a crush on Aragorn as a character, when reading the LOTR books as a kid. So I was attracted before the movie, but the actor isn't bad looking for sure. But I suppose I probably also imagined him more rugged even before, since he's mostly a ranger in the books anyway. 

For me, I think it's his character as well as the character development with Arwen. Also his heroism and his good intentions. He doesn't seem romantic as a ranger, but he has that backstory and it's all part of the character. And he clearly has deep feelings, since he cares about the fate of humanity (he's also obviously not that nationalistic either (or racist, or whatever...speciesist) because he also cares deeply for the elves since that's what Arwen is. So all that character development from the book is what makes him attractive.

However, I have no idea what the actor is really like--he could be a total douche and then wouldn't be attractive at all, outside playing the character. 

I am glad they chose that actor though--I think he does a good job, at least by my childhood crush standards.

But beyond just aesthetic preferences, it also shows character a little bit (whether someone acts like a king and expects people to serve them or they are the protector of the weak and warrior, as Aragorn was on the journey). So there's that. Idk. I preferred Aragorn on the adventure, but I think that's kind of true of some of the other characters--like Bilbo was also most alive during the adventure--the ultimate conclusion and having the ring sort of wore him down. The adventure itself is such a big part of The Hobbit, I almost wonder if we are supposed to prefer someone like Aragorn before he becomes king (even just in the storyline). Maybe because he always was the king, even when he didn't look like it.


----------



## 545769

WickerDeer said:


> Yeah, it's interesting how different attraction can be for everyone. I had a crush on Aragorn as a character, when reading the LOTR books as a kid. So I was attracted before the movie, but the actor isn't bad looking for sure. But I suppose I probably also imagined him more rugged even before, since he's mostly a ranger in the books anyway.
> 
> For me, I think it's his character as well as the character development with Arwen. Also his heroism and his good intentions. He doesn't seem romantic as a ranger, but he has that backstory and it's all part of the character. And he clearly has deep feelings, since he cares about the fate of humanity (he's also obviously not that nationalistic either (or racist, or whatever...speciesist) because he also cares deeply for the elves since that's what Arwen is. So all that character development from the book is what makes him attractive.
> 
> However, I have no idea what the actor is really like--he could be a total douche and then wouldn't be attractive at all, outside playing the character.
> 
> I am glad they chose that actor though--I think he does a good job, at least by my childhood crush standards.
> 
> But beyond just aesthetic preferences, it also shows character a little bit (whether someone acts like a king and expects people to serve them or they are the protector of the weak and warrior, as Aragorn was on the journey). So there's that. Idk. I preferred Aragorn on the adventure, but I think that's kind of true of some of the other characters--like Bilbo was also most alive during the adventure--the ultimate conclusion and having the ring sort of wore him down. The adventure itself is such a big part of The Hobbit, I almost wonder if we are supposed to prefer someone like Aragorn before he becomes king (even just in the storyline). Maybe because he always was the king, even when he didn't look like it.


Yes, character development is also a huge factor for sure.

Someone can be the sexiest man alive and if he’s a terrible person (or even if I simply lose respect for him), he’d immediately lose his attractiveness to me. I can’t help it but it happens. And Aragorn does have great character development. As for his actor, I haven’t researched him extensively but from what I’ve heard he seems decent. I heard he also bought the horse he bonded with on LOTR which is cool. He also plays as a likeable character in Hidalgo. And not always, but I think many times actors play as people they can relate to in movies. The roles they choose often show the person they are to some degree.

But definitely for me, I would say I am attracted to intelligence (Not necessarily “smarts”) and kindness too. And that will make someone much more attractive to me. I think Aragorn also had a great humility which was one of his greatest strengths, especially if he is to be a king. He knows his boundaries and what he can and cannot do.

And it is true, as each character is in their adventure, that is when they are most attractive.

Though I might be getting a little carried away with how theoretical this topic was probably created for. 😛 But oh well. 🤣

Edit: Also, take someone like Frodo. I really relate with him on so many levels. But I‘m not really attracted to him in that way. Because he is in a way me. I’m more attracted to what can balance me out, than what I am...if that makes sense.


----------



## Crowbo




----------



## WickerDeer

Mycologists are often attractive in that they are passionate about fungi.


----------



## Fallen Angel




----------



## KindaSnob!




----------



## Crowbo




----------



## Fallen Angel




----------



## impulsenine




----------



## 8080

Jan Karbowiak


----------



## Perlanthesis




----------



## impulsenine

Honest opinion: this thread contains less fap material than *ANY type*_ pictures/photos_ thread. We already have the biggest goodies on the forum.


----------



## Nannerl




----------



## ai.tran.75

Nannerl said:


> View attachment 872619


Tesla 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 8080

_Cushioned seats encourage decadent thoughts_

*1870 – 1890: Military Institution*

“The designation as Tennessee’s land-grant institution in 1869 required the university to offer courses in military science. In 1870, the university [of Tennessee, Knoxville] instituted compulsory military training for all students. A military commandant, assigned by the US Army, and his staff had full control of student conduct. Students were required to wear uniforms beginning in 1873, and two years later UT adopted a code of military regulations similar to those in use at West Point. After Charles Dabney became president of UT, he proposed that the military system of government and instruction apply only to freshmen and sophomores. Following trustee approval the new system of student government began in 1890, and the dean of the university took charge of student discipline.”


----------



## BenevolentBitterBleeding

so wholesome (´｡• ᵕ •｡`) ♡















* *


----------



## mia-me

I respectfully adore this beautiful man. 💖💖💖


----------



## blossomier

No, *you're* breathtaking!


----------



## Tripwire_Desire

Kitty Peter









AKA YouTuber "Atola Visuals"


----------



## Rift

* *


----------



## Dr Whoresy




----------



## BenevolentBitterBleeding

@Rift y 90% of them half naked lol


----------



## WickerDeer

BenevolentBitterBleeding said:


> @Rift y 90% of them half naked lol


Vincent Van Gogh


----------



## BenevolentBitterBleeding

@WickerDeer good_ catch_


----------



## Diophantine

(This guy is so my type T_T Lucas Bravo)


----------



## blossomier

Diophantine said:


> View attachment 874954
> 
> (This guy is so my type T_T Lucas Bravo)


HE'S. SO. HANDSOME.
I saw Emily in Paris and, whoa, how can a guy be so good looking lol

Extremely charming.


----------



## eeo

I totally have a type too...


----------



## Rift

BenevolentBitterBleeding said:


> @Rift y 90% of them half naked lol


you look at them and think they're half naked, I think they may be half clothed.

the eyes might be the window to the soul, but baby better have some nice carpet, drapes, and just something more to look at... 

but here's something with more window dressing, if needed:


----------



## BenevolentBitterBleeding

Rift said:


> the eyes might be the window to the soul, but baby better have some nice carpet, drapes, and just something more to look at...


10/10 recoverie


----------



## ai.tran.75

Gael Garcia Bernal 









Cillian Murphy 










Riz Ahmed 










Tony Leung 









Diego Luna 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Lunacik

Ock said:


> Just a few inches away from homoeroticism. Or do you like that kind of thing? Lol. Sorry, but it makes me wonder a little. But I mean no insult by that, so please don't take it that way.


If you mean do I like M/M action...yes, yes I do. And dw, I have no shame about that even if you did mean it as one x3 but ty.


----------



## Flabarac Brupip

Hexcoder said:


> If you mean do I like M/M action...yes, yes I do. And dw, I have no shame about that even if you did mean it as one x3 but ty.


I like female/female action too, but it also makes me envious and gives me feelings of inadequacy. Go figure. I'd go out with a bi woman if I loved her maybe, but would generally feel more comfortable with hetero women.


----------



## Lunacik

Ock said:


> I like female/female action too, but it also makes me envious and gives me feelings of inadequacy. Go figure. I'd go out with a bi woman if I loved her maybe, but would generally feel more comfortable with hetero women.


Tbh I'm more like "Lemme join in" lmao


----------



## 3Wize

Beautiful women... there are millions


----------



## angeleyes

Holliday Grainger


----------



## angeleyes

Mimsy Farmer


----------



## Lunacik




----------



## Lunacik

I know it's just anime, buuuuuut posting anyway bc if it was a real person it'd be my type -.-


----------



## angeleyes

Halsey


----------



## Celtsincloset

Isa Guha


----------



## Crowbo




----------



## angeleyes

Janine Turner


----------



## angeleyes

Lauren Hutton


----------



## Crowbo




----------



## angeleyes

Diana Rigg


----------



## Crowbo




----------



## Lunacik

Hello...👀
_Takes notes on aesthetic / fashion tips_
Nice use of angles there.


----------



## Lunacik




----------



## angeleyes

Christy Turlington


----------



## arneforbes111




----------



## arneforbes111




----------



## arneforbes111




----------



## arneforbes111




----------



## arneforbes111




----------



## arneforbes111




----------



## arneforbes111




----------



## arneforbes111




----------



## arneforbes111




----------



## arneforbes111

She's acted bitch-like before but i find alinity is super hot.


----------



## arneforbes111




----------



## arneforbes111




----------



## arneforbes111




----------



## arneforbes111




----------



## Lunacik




----------



## Lunacik




----------



## Lunacik




----------



## angeleyes

Maura Tierney


----------



## angeleyes

Linda Evangelista


----------



## BenevolentBitterBleeding




----------



## blossomier

Michael Fassbender.


----------



## BigApplePi

Monica Bellucci


----------



## CountZero

I don't consume a lot of media outside music, so all of these are musicians or artists...

Toni Holliday of the (defunct?) band Curve










https://f4.bcbits.com/img/a1943865091_10.jpg



Tessa Murray of the band Still Corners










And finally the gorgeous Marina Diamandis, as herself I guess...


----------



## horseloverfat

I'm into petite nerdy girls so


















Jodie foster in the 90s was cute.


----------



## daleks_exterminate

This really does it for me, despite the weird squid bone that is pretty gross to touch.


----------



## daleks_exterminate

Also, he may be nearly 7 years younger than I am, but I am extremely attracted to Timothée Chalamet. 

I'm a bit worried about it. He's far too attractive, and I am watching Dune soon. Dune is my favorite book. He's playing Paul. Paul is not supposed to be the most attractive person on the planet. This may interfere with my enjoyment of literally my favorite book turned into a movie. :/


----------



## ESFJMouse

Nigella Lawson. I would have posted Monica Bellucci but it was already posted.


----------



## BigApplePi

ESFJMouse said:


> I would have posted Monica Bellucci but it was already posted.


Have another look, lol.









To be fair, here she is over 40. Age unknown


----------



## BenevolentBitterBleeding




----------



## daleks_exterminate

Damn...


----------



## angeleyes

Ed "Big Daddy" Roth


----------



## BigApplePi




----------



## angeleyes

Jane Birkin


----------



## CountZero

A couple of more media celebrities...

The singer and model Foxes, aka Louisa Rose Allen...

















A bit unusual for me, but Felicia Combs from the Weather Channel...


----------



## angeleyes

Dolores O'Riordan


----------



## WickerDeer

So f*ng hot.
























GOTDAMN! He's like a sexy feminist Egon from Ghost Busters.


----------



## Flabarac Brupip

I feel no physical attraction to him, but he's kinda my hero, and he was one handsome dude, especially with his hair grown out like this.

Syd Barrett




  








OIP (1).jpg




__
Flabarac Brupip


__
Oct 14, 2021


__
1


----------



## 569239/

Denature said:


> I'm curious to know what the ideal mate looks like to other perC members. It doesn't have to be an "ideal" per say but just post a picture of someone you think is attractive and in any kind of way.
> Cute guy/girl?
> Sexy guy/girl?
> Hot guy/girl?
> 
> All is welcome. Post pictures of who you think looks attractive!
> 
> If there's a thread like this already then whoops


 LOVE OURSELVES RIGHT.LOL everyone else is just extra credit


----------



## SgtPepper




----------



## Not Emily

I must admit I didn't expect to find the vast array of looks and body types here.


----------



## Rivaloo

gorgeous~


----------



## 569239/

Not Emily said:


> I must admit I didn't expect to find the vast array of looks and body types here.


glad to know i still make someone laugh . pretty obvious who is secure with themselves beauty is in the eyes of the beholder . my self im more of a soul man beauty fades with age but a good soul last till death/ my opinion of course .not that its worth much . oh which one is yours Not Emily ??lol


----------



## 569239/

SgtPepper said:


> [/QUO





SgtPepper said:


>


hell yeah no shame in our game .


----------



## SgtPepper




----------



## 569239/

SgtPepper said:


> View attachment 890940


like I said there's no shame in our game. (not meaning to sound cheesy , you picked the right the right spot to post , very pretty )


----------



## 569239/

the Beatles .yes ? ..Sgt.pepper Sgt. Pepper's Lonely Hearts Club Band Anniversary Super Deluxe Edition (6 Disc) by The Beatles


----------



## Not Emily

Introvert21 said:


> glad to know i still make someone laugh . pretty obvious who is secure with themselves beauty is in the eyes of the beholder . my self im more of a soul man beauty fades with age but a good soul last till death/ my opinion of course .not that its worth much . oh which one is yours Not Emily ??lol


What if we're ugly inside and out?


----------



## 569239/

Not Emily said:


> What if we're ugly inside and out?


ugly inside and out , then i would have to find out why and see if i could make your life a little beter at least for that moment. and if not i would keep trying or give you the number of a godd shrink . i apolodise for the misunderstanding about school . my eyes got ahead of my mind or vice versa . did not mean to come across rude in any way. sorry if i did .P.s we all have an ugly inside but after acknowledging it . that ugliness becomes a concuss decision . this is something i am still trying to wrap my head around . ( i dont want to feel or live like this but at the same time i have decided to ) something im having a hard time with . i am filled to the brim with ugly and would never sugest someone was more so than I. so no advice im not educated on the subject by book any way but i do know ugly from the streets , and street ugly would not have a degree at all or be on this forum . so my guess is your not ugly at all you have just tricked your self into believing so . that is if that is your true feeling and not a hypothetical question. lol once again my apologies


----------



## Not Emily

Introvert21 said:


> ugly inside and out , then i would have to find out why and see if i could make your life a little beter at least for that moment. and if not i would keep trying or give you the number of a godd shrink . i apolodise for the misunderstanding about school . my eyes got ahead of my mind or vice versa . did not mean to come across rude in any way. sorry if i did .P.s we all have an ugly inside but after acknowledging it . that ugliness becomes a concuss decision . this is something i am still trying to wrap my head around . ( i dont want to feel or live like this but at the same time i have decided to ) something im having a hard time with . i am filled to the brim with ugly and would never sugest someone was more so than I. so no advice im not educated on the subject by book any way but i do know ugly from the streets , and street ugly would not have a degree at all or be on this forum . so my guess is your not ugly at all you have just tricked your self into believing so . that is if that is your true feeling and not a hypothetical question. lol once again my apologies


Oh I'm just joking around. Don't take me too seriously. I'm an ENTP after all.
And that's not rude at all. I can't remember everything everyone tells me in person, let alone what I read online.


----------



## Crowbo




----------



## angeleyes

Jessica Biel














￼￼￼


----------



## angeleyes

Hailee Steinfeld


----------



## shameless

angeleyes said:


> Hailee Steinfeld
> View attachment 891223
> View attachment 891225
> 
> View attachment 891224


🤣 my daughter looks eerily similar to her (almost doppelgängers) 

So I can’t see her as hot. But definitely an attractive female.


----------



## Rivaloo

this actor is so cute - I use to have a crush on her so bad that I made her this little song :3


https://cdn.discordapp.com/attachments/825198852452909069/835564863924863036/soul_in_the_voice.mp3


----------



## shameless

Fine As Fuck: Ruby Rose









Classic Timeless Sophisticated Voluptuous: Adele (She looked great fuller figured too) 









Debonair: Eric Bana









Ageless, Energetic & Sweet: Rob Lowe


----------



## angeleyes

Heather Christensen


----------



## SgtPepper




----------



## angeleyes

Mary Elizabeth Winstead


----------



## Eren Jaegerbomb

Watching some movie with my dad and wow this guy is hotttt.


----------



## Crowbo




----------



## SgtPepper




----------



## SgtPepper

SgtPepper said:


> View attachment 891506


I'm scrolling up and was like, "damn, who posted this one?"


----------



## LeafStew

Emeraude Toubia


----------



## LeafStew

Mélissa Désormeaux-Poulin <3


----------



## SgtPepper




----------



## thisisme

this dude...it had to be video because it's about him with that guitar singing all intensely haha

i have a thing for ixfp's


----------



## Celtsincloset

Alison Langdon


----------



## 8080

*What are you supposed to do when you have a l-over who likes to play with your l-ower lip, when you have a photo shoot two hours later and your l-ower lip has yet to rec-over? The portrait then becomes a portrait of two people. I wonder if that was his intention.*


----------



## BenevolentBitterBleeding




----------



## daleks_exterminate




----------



## Tripwire_Desire

I don't know who she is, but she's gorgeous to me.


----------



## Eren Jaegerbomb

I don't usually like square faced guys but this man is quite beautiful.








Daniel Ditomasso in "Witches Of East End" Season 2 Premiere - Comic-Con International 2014 | Witches of east end, Gorgeous men, Handsome men


Sep 18, 2014 - Daniel Ditomasso in "Witches Of East End" Season 2 Premiere - Comic-Con International 2014




pin.it


----------



## Eren Jaegerbomb

Tobias Menzies
Yes I know this character wasn't great but he looks handsome like this 








Black Jack Randall (Tobias Menzies) in Episode 206 "Best Laid Schemes" of Outlander Season Two on Starz via https://o… | Outlander, Outlander season 2, Outlander tv


May 23, 2016 - Black Jack Randall (Tobias Menzies) in Episode 206 "Best Laid Schemes" of Outlander Season Two on Starz via https://outlander-online.com/




pin.it


----------



## Hexigoon

I don't know who she is but she's cute


----------



## Krakenless




----------



## 8080

I have just been dismissed, master and mistress no longer wanted to bother with my high-handedness. It is not raining, nor is the sun shining, but I put the umbrella up just in case, maybe it will have some protective effect, like the heat shield of the space shuttle. What I carry in my bag? As you can see, almost nothing, and it is not even worth mentioning. You guessed it, a DNA sample from my master, also just in case. What worries me most now are my shoes, they are obviously not hiking boots with a Goretex membrane. Does it have to be a Vibram sole? No, any brand will do at the moment. The advantage of my lack of hiking clothes could be that at least I am optimally dressed for the role of the helpless woman.










As you can see, I am quite playful, which displeased the mistress. The master has good stabilised binoculars. Did I expect gratitude for getting these old people out of their rut? Others would be proud to have a maid running around the garden like that. Others would be proud to have a maid running around the garden like that. “Our maid Elsa's hair flew around the garden like a flash of red, with bow and arrow in her hands, and at first glance she seemed to be bouncing in an old sack. Her skin-coloured garment increased the blood circulation of my husband, who was not prepared for the sight of a seemingly naked young woman jumping around in the garden.”










This picture is admittedly a bit crude, but one image should show my big heart. I believe that I have mastered this facial expression that is so important for models: “I am just a living clothes rack, and I know it.” You can also see that I am tender and trustworthy, a particularly pleasing combination, I think. As for guitars, their sound means a lot to me, even if they need electricity. By the way, I am right-handed.










I and my thighs could get to like this place; my facial expression remains modest, any trace of arrogance is far from me, I know that I am only the maid at the moment. Now I don’t want to take up any more of your attention, wish me luck on my wanderings with the strange umbrella.

P. S.

If you should happen to meet my master and mistress, please tell them that I have spoken of them only with the greatest respect and gratitude. I would love to witness their incredulous amazement!


----------



## ENIGMA2019

wtf did I just read?


----------



## ENIGMA2019

Krakenless said:


> View attachment 899369
> 
> View attachment 899371
> 
> View attachment 899372
> 
> View attachment 899370


I am a sucker for scars.... he is appealing.


----------



## ENIGMA2019

daleks_exterminate said:


> View attachment 897925
> View attachment 897926
> View attachment 897927


Had no idea who this dude was until, recently. I am not sure what all the fuss is about just my opinion. You do you. 💜


----------



## LeafStew

daleks_exterminate said:


> View attachment 897925
> View attachment 897926
> View attachment 897927


But is he a good subby boy?


----------



## Aarya

I have found the "wuxia"-style long-hair & bun from eastern Asian movies attractive visually for 20 years now. You know it, that stereotypical, clean-shaven, almost androgynous face and look. This actor's gorgeous. 









From the "West", I can pick two popular actors whom I've perceived as attractive (in the past 5 years?)
Adam Driver














Tom Hiddleston
-only for as long as his hair is dyed black and is long... I am otherwise almost repelled by his natural brown-blonde color and scarce hair (as opposed to thick, or thicker). He also looks like he's balding or was balding, most certainly fixed through implants














I would also describe people like Ian Somerhalder or the above-mentioned Daniel di Tomasso as handsome too, of course.


----------



## Crowbo




----------



## EverestEaston




----------



## ai.tran.75

Diego Luna 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Aether963

daleks_exterminate said:


> View attachment 907165


my silly brain thinks this is a man with a wig


----------



## daleks_exterminate

Aether963 said:


> my silly brain thinks this is a man with a wig


Men can have long hair too. Lol


----------



## angeleyes

Gretchen Mol


----------

